# Ufficiale: Pato è del Corinthians



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Dicembre 2012)

Aggiornamento 3 Gennaio:

*Ufficiale: Pato è un giocatore del Corinthians. L'annuncio sul sito ufficiale della società brasiliana
**
Pato si è tenuto il 40% della sua futura rivendita. Se lo cederanno mai a 30 milioni, 12 finiranno nelle sue tasche*


Aggiornamento 30 Dicembre

L'agente di Pato:"Abbiamo scelto il Corinthians" Qui: http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...celto-il-corinthians-vt2977-56.html#post88727

L'agente di Pato:"Proveremo a chiudere la trattativa il 3 Gennaio"

Aggiornamento 26 Dicembre 2012 ore 21,00

*Pato è vicinissimo al Corinthians*, che ha formalizzato l'offerta di 15 milioni. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il prossimo incontro, quello definitivo, è fissato per Capodanno.



"Mercato? Pato è un nostro sogno"

Così il Ds del Corinthias dopo la vittoria contro il Chelsea


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2012)

Prendetevelo anche gratis


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

io non ce la faccio proprio a vederlo con un altra maglia...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2012)

20 mln e ve lo porto io


----------



## Butcher (16 Dicembre 2012)

Subito, subito!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2012)

anche 10 milioni vanno bene ma è da fare al volo


----------



## Ibracadabra (16 Dicembre 2012)

Gratis mai, se ce ne danno 20, come dice Bojan, ve lo porto dentro una carrozza


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2012)

Rinnovo e prestito di 6 mesi, lontano dai killer di Milanello


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

E cacciate li sordi,brasiliani taccagni!


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

C'avessero quattro soldi da spendere sti club brasiliani....


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2012)

perhè non accontentarli?


----------



## Alex Keaton (16 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Dicembre 2012)

Penso che a Gennaio andrà via (o in presito o a titolo definitivo).


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Pato è ai margini del Milan. Lo dimostra il "castigo" che sta scontando. Se a gennaio si presenta l'occasione parte. Idem per Robinho che se ne vuole andare, arriva l'offerta decente e parte.


----------



## Graxx (16 Dicembre 2012)

io sono convinto che se arrivasse qualcuno e ci offrisse 25 mln per la coppia pato-robinho a galliani per la gioia crescerebbero i capelli...ma penso sia assolutamente impossibile...pato al momento ha un costo vicino allo 0 anche perchè va in scadenza 2014...


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Il problema è che i due brasiliani hanno mercato solamente in patria. E li sappiamo tutti che non ci sono disponibilità a pagare i cartellini. Quindi se li vendi la per forza lo fai sottoprezzo.


----------



## Graxx (16 Dicembre 2012)

pato ormai con il Milan ha chiuso...è entrato in un tunnel senza uscita...magari andando da altre parti ritornerà il grande che era...ma qui non ha più possibilità...il calcio è pieno di storie del genere...quindi per il bene suo e nostro che se ne vada...glielo auguro...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Prendetevelo subito.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

dai che hanno anche vinto il mondiale per club!!


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Come riporta Gianluca Di Marzio, il Corinthians avrebbe offerto 15 milioni per Pato. Una cifra che intriga il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Se fosse vera l'offerta parte sicuro


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ovviamente la colpa del deprezzamento di Pato sarà di Galliani, mica del Cavaliere...pensare che potevate rifilare un pacco storico al PSG, prendere 30 milioni e invece gli avete svenduto Thiago Silva e Ibra...


----------



## DR_1 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Io accetterei subito senza pensarci due volte, quando vi ricapita un occasione così? Tra poco non avrà più mercato.
(almeno non relativamente alto) è pur sempre giovane.


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Qua veramente rischiamo di prendere Balotelli. 15 milioni per Pato più 7-8 per Robinho e Balotelli è servito facile facile.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2012)

Riuscissimo a portarli a 20 sarebbe perfetto. Ma anche 15 non è male.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Dicembre 2012)

Non ci credo francamente, una squadra brasiliana non spende tutti questi soldi...più probabile, come dice anche lo stesso Di Marzio, che vada via in prestito...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere che il Milan preferirebbe il prestito, il Corinthians lo vuole a titolo definitivo da subito.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Qua veramente rischiamo di prendere Balotelli. 15 milioni per Pato più 7-8 per Robinho e Balotelli è servito facile facile.



Prendere Balotelli? Per me sarebbe una cavolata colossale...Balotelli è un danno più che un vantaggio, con la testa che si ritrova.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non ci credo francamente, una squadra brasiliana non spende tutti questi soldi...più probabile, come dice anche lo stesso Di Marzio, che vada via in prestito...


Si ma se va in prestito non ci dev'essere diritto di riscatto, se no finisce che se fa bene è loro, se continua a rompersi torna da noi, il prestito ha senso solo secco.


Piuttosto di un prestito con diritto di riscatto tutta la vita una cessione.

Poi chiaro, se lo vendiamo e non arriva Balotelli devono esserci 0 persone allo stadio per sempre.


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Prendere Balotelli? Per me sarebbe una cavolata colossale...Balotelli è un danno più che un vantaggio, con la testa che si ritrova.



Sempre meno dannoso di Pato che prende 4 milioni per non fare niente e Robinho che ne prende di più e non vuole manco restare, balotelli da noi sarebbe una colonna del progetto futuro nella squadra che tifa, come con prandelli nella nazionale, di sicuro renderebbe bene in campo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma se va in prestito non ci dev'essere diritto di riscatto, se no finisce che se fa bene è loro, se continua a rompersi torna da noi, il prestito ha senso solo secco.
> 
> 
> Piuttosto di un prestito con diritto di riscatto tutta la vita una cessione.
> ...



e poi se fa bene da loro pretenderanno 60 milioni per chiunque lo voglia quindi non rischiamo di ritrovarcelo miracolato contro.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma se va in prestito non ci dev'essere diritto di riscatto, se no finisce che se fa bene è loro, se continua a rompersi torna da noi, il prestito ha senso solo secco.
> 
> 
> Piuttosto di un prestito con diritto di riscatto tutta la vita una cessione.
> ...



Il prestito secco però non può essere un'opzione a meno che non rinnovi il contratto (che scade nel 2014)...non possiamo darlo in prestito e vederlo tornare a sei mesi dalla scadenza...


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Tanti saluti


----------



## Brain84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Per 15 mln lo porto io in spalla! Questo è scoppiato da 2 anni, non tornerà mai quello di un tempo..bisogna rendersene conto e Galliani lo aveva capito come quando vendette Sheva e Kakà..alla fine dopo le cessioni i 2 fenomeni sono scoppiati e lo stesso ha fatto Pato..spero proprio che se ne vada al più presto e che riusciamo a prendere una punta degna del Milan


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Se partono entrambi (Pato e Bingo) tiriamo su un bel tesoretto per prendere uno davvero bravo. Sempre che abbiano voglia di investire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Il prestito secco però non può essere un'opzione a meno che non rinnovi il contratto (che scade nel 2014)...non possiamo darlo in prestito e vederlo tornare a sei mesi dalla scadenza...


Concordo, comunque il prestito non penso sarebbe di 12 mesi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Se vanno via lui e Robinho godrei e non poco.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se partono entrambi (Pato e Bingo) tiriamo su un bel tesoretto per prendere uno davvero bravo. Sempre che abbiano voglia di investire.



Il problema è quel SE iniziale.......


----------



## Harvey (17 Dicembre 2012)

15 Milioni se son veri non li riprendiamo mai più, sarebbe da fare al volo...


----------



## MisterBet (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Concordo, comunque il prestito non penso sarebbe di 12 mesi



Beh però il loro campionato inizia a maggio se non sbaglio, almeno fino a dicembre 2013 dovrebbe durare il prestito...


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se partono entrambi (Pato e Bingo) tiriamo su un bel tesoretto per prendere uno davvero bravo. Sempre che abbiano voglia di investire.



non è facile sostituire robinho con pochi soldi, il ruolo che fa robinho è fondamentale, bisogna andare a cercare un giocatore con caratteristiche simili, pensare di sotituire balotelli con robinho è totalmente sbagliato perchè sono due giocatori complemetamente diversi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Dicembre 2012)

Via tutti i brasiliani, dentro gente seria e affamata

Proverei a prendere Eriksen, giovane, esperienza europea e costo non eccessivo


----------



## hiei87 (17 Dicembre 2012)

15 milioni al momento sarebbero un'offerta folle....Certo, se un paio di anni fa mi avessero detto che questa era la possibile valutazione di Pato, non ci avrei mai creduto...potenzialmente era un giocatore come minimo da 50 milioni. Ora bisogna accontentarsi, visto che è destinato, con l'andare del tempo e l'accumularsi degli infortuni, a deprezzarsi sempre più....Fosse per me già ora non varrebbe più di 7-8 miloni....


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

15 mln??secondo me riusciamo a tirare su ancora un pochino x il fatto che han vinto il mondiale..prenderne poco meno di 20 sarebbe il top..ma già questa è un offerta che uno con un minimo di intelligenza non rifiuta...adesso fuori peto e binho e dentro un attaccante vero!


----------



## Albijol (17 Dicembre 2012)

15 milioni Pato
10 Binho
10 Abate
totale 35 milioni
ci compriamo 15 Naingollan e 20 Balotelli
Dai


----------



## Graxx (17 Dicembre 2012)

è una bufala...nel caso fosse vero da vendere subito...magari un giorno ci mangeremo le mani...ma purtroppo al Milan sarebbe un giocatore finito...il calcio è pieno di storie come la sua...


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo.


----------



## Nivre (17 Dicembre 2012)

Se son veri questi 15mln e un operazione da fare ad occhi chiusi altrochè... chi ce li da piu' 15 mln per questo rottame!? Poi se riusciamo a sbolognare anche bingo-bongo per una decina di milioni sarebbe il massimo.

Cosi andiamo a prendere Balotelli e tanti saluti..


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ora ho letto 15 milioni per il 50% del cartellino. Se fosse vero lo porto io


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Dicembre 2012)

vadi vadi!


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora ho letto 15 milioni per il 50% del cartellino. Se fosse vero lo porto io



sentivo a radiosportiva, che sarebbe 15 milioni + il diritto al 50% di una futura cessione. Non credo sia possibile fare comproprietà all'estero (ma non ne son totalmente sicuro  )


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora ho letto 15 milioni per il 50% del cartellino. Se fosse vero lo porto io



eh ciao!!galliani diventerebbe cieco all'istante!!come del resto molti di noi credo


----------



## chicagousait (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lo porto io in Brasile


----------



## DennyJersey (17 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> sentivo a radiosportiva, che sarebbe 15 milioni + il diritto al 50% di una futura cessione. Non credo sia possibile fare comproprietà all'estero (ma non ne son totalmente sicuro  )



Se così fosse mi unisco al corteo per malpensa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2012)

Caroselli per Milano e pato portato a Malpensa dalla gente in braccio ... Una catena umana ... Umanitaria nel suo caso


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Albijol (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora ho letto 15 milioni per il 50% del cartellino. Se fosse vero lo porto io



Mmmh allora mi sa che è una bufala...Già 15 milioni per un club brasiliano sono tantissimi, figuriamoci 30


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lo scorterei fin dentro l'albergo di rio!!mica che si fa male sulle scale e ce lo rimandano indietro


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mmmh allora mi sa che è una bufala...Già 15 milioni per un club brasiliano sono tantissimi, figuriamoci 30


Si ma ha solo 22 anni mica ne ha 30 come bingo ad esempio.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dove si firma?


----------



## hiei87 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Con il 50% della futura cessione ci prendiamo Paulinho a metà prezzo


----------



## DR_1 (17 Dicembre 2012)

I soldi sono da investire in difesa e non in attacco Imho.


----------



## smallball (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora ho letto 15 milioni per il 50% del cartellino. Se fosse vero lo porto io


lo porterebbero tutti fino a li'


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sempre se è vera la notizia, questa è l'unica occasione per mandarlo via ad un buon prezzo, visto il valore attuale del giocatore.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Dicembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è facile sostituire robinho con pochi soldi, il ruolo che fa robinho è fondamentale, bisogna andare a cercare un giocatore con caratteristiche simili, pensare di sotituire balotelli con robinho è totalmente sbagliato perchè sono due giocatori complemetamente diversi



Il suo ruolo lo fa già Elsha e lo fa anche meglio.

Via sti brasiliani strapagati


----------



## Ale (17 Dicembre 2012)

ciao ciao papero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2012)

anche a studio sport l'hanno detto...se è vera lo vendono sicuro


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Dicembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Prendere Balotelli? Per me sarebbe una cavolata colossale...Balotelli è un danno più che un vantaggio, con la testa che si ritrova.



Il danno colossale è di tenere uno come Pato che si ferma ad OGNI partita e non ha fatto un gol in campionato dal 2011. Un giocatore che prende uno stipendio assolutamente inaccettabile.

Balotelli gioca senza problema in nazionale. 

Preferisco Balotelli a sto rotto di Pato. Poi Balotelli è giovanissimo, può ancora crescere.


----------



## Albijol (17 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> I soldi sono da investire in difesa e non in attacco Imho.



Per me l'emergenza assoluta adesso è a centrocampo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Spero sia la volta buona.


----------



## Ale (17 Dicembre 2012)

senza dimenticare che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2014..si rischierebbe di perderlo a 0


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Dicembre 2012)

io non ci credo, figurati se pagano pato 15 mln poi per la metà


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Il suo ruolo lo fa già Elsha e lo fa anche meglio.
> 
> Via sti brasiliani strapagati



assolutamente no..elsha ha caratteristiche diverse, robinho è l'uomo che ti collega il centrocampo con l'attacco ti fa partire l'azione e la sa anche concludere, el shaarawy sa solo concludere le azioni o al massimo fare qualche assist ma davanti la porta, non ha la qualità che ha binho sulla trequarti


----------



## Butcher (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sul serio 15 milioni per la metà?


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Che un interesse ci sia è vero, ma il fatto dei 15 mln, di metà cartellino o qualsiasi altra cifra sono invenzioni giornalistiche.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Pato sarebbe molto tentato dall'offerta. Leggi Il Corinthias su Pato: offerti 15 milioni |


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, mettetemi in contatto con la società, per 15 milioni giuro che lo porto io in Brasile, a mie spese.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mettetemi in contatto con la società, per 15 milioni giuro che lo porto io in Brasile, a mie spese.



...occhio che poi ti accompagna Braida....


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

Mah..chi è il pazzo a pagare 4 mil per un rottame?


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che ci danno 15 milioni per la metà. Ma nemmeno col contratto in mano.


----------



## Graxx (17 Dicembre 2012)

fra un pò arriva la smentita di galliani...sicuro...e pensare che quasi un anno fa lo stavamo vendendo per 35 mln di euro...***** trota...


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pato sarebbe molto tentato dall'offerta. Leggi Il Corinthias su Pato: offerti 15 milioni |



Speriamo sia la volta buona, ma si deve far pagare dai campioni del mondo, poco ma si deve far pagare. Altrimenti lo inchiodiamo alla tribuna cosi si sogna i suoi bei mondiali. Altrimenti si compra lui il suo cartellino, tanto di soldi gliene abbiamo già dati abbastanza.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dai dai,che tanto oramai non lo considero piu' un giocatore del Milan,quindi sarebbe 15 o 20 mln che escono dal nulla!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2012)

oro colato, spero si faccia l'operazione, visto che ancora ci stiamo mangiando le mani per l'offerta del gennaio scorso del psg.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Allora si parla di 15 mln per il cartellino,ma nel caso ci fosse una cessione futura al Milan toccherebbe il 50% dei proventi!


----------



## Snake (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ma farsi dare Paulinho in cambio? Ci mettiamo a posto il centrocampo per 10 anni, non so però quanto lo valutano loro.


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma farsi dare Paulinho in cambio? Ci mettiamo a posto il centrocampo per 10 anni, non so però quanto lo valutano loro.


ma sopratutto galliani conosce paulinho?


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sopratutto galliani conosce paulinho?



certo quando il suo prezzo era di 7 milioni fu più volte visionato dal milan per poi essere ignorato.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma farsi dare Paulinho in cambio? Ci mettiamo a posto il centrocampo per 10 anni, non so però quanto lo valutano loro.



Perché se non spendiamo soldi per prendere altri attaccanti noi non siamo contenti.


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Anch'io piglierei Paulinho, ma serve qualcuno di comunitario adesso. Meglio farci pagare bene e investire su Strootman o Nainggolan, l'anno prossimo un paio di piedi buoni in più ce li avremo al 100% visto che fa fisso in prima squadra Cristante, che già ora in quanto a tecnica, personalità e piedi fa il deretano a tutto il centrocampo attuale montolivo escluso.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sportmediaset: *al posto di Pato Balotelli o Kakà*


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset: *al posto di Pato Balotelli o Kakà*



Ma investire su un paio di giovani interessanti no eh?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma investire su un paio di giovani interessanti no eh?



Tipo??Cioe' bene i giovani,ma qualche certezza,che gia' abbia confermato il suo valore,non farebbe male!
[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] cancella qualche mp privato,altrimenti non ti posso rispondere!


----------



## Hammer (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset: *al posto di Pato Balotelli o Kakà*



vomito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset: *al posto di Pato Balotelli o Kakà*


Lancerei Niang e investirei in altri settori, comunque credo che sia probabile l'arrivo di Balotelli con la partenza di Peto... però mi sa tanto di Tevez-Pato.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

A Balotelli credo pochissimo. Il City vende solo a peso d'oro. Costa il triplo di Pato


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Balotelli credo pochissimo. Il City vende solo a peso d'oro. Costa il triplo di Pato



Tu dici che con 25 mln non ce la facciamo???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Non so... gennaio-febbraio stiamo lì, elezioni, grazie presidente etc. etc.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tipo??Cioe' bene i giovani,ma qualche certezza,che gia' abbia confermato il suo valore,non farebbe male!
> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] cancella qualche mp privato,altrimenti non ti posso rispondere!



Ma tipo 5 signori nessuno.

Stiamo parlando di un non elemento della rosa del milan, che in questa sessione ci regala la bellezza di 23 milioni per comperare.
Se domani mi presentano 4 diciottenni presi in giro per il mondo, con criterio, sono trentamila volte più contento rispetto a un Kak8 o a un bullotelli, che costano 10 volte tanto.

Jovetic chi era? Pastore chi era? Sanchez chi era? Handanovic? Tutta gente CERCATA. SCOVATA.

Quando il tifoso e il dirigentuncolo capiranno che questa è la strada, questo è il futuro (ma anche già il passato) per vincere, per aprire i cicli, sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Difficile, secondo me


----------



## Snake (17 Dicembre 2012)

25 mil questo Milan per un singolo giocatore non li spende mai nella vita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma tipo 5 signori nessuno.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di un non elemento della rosa del milan, che in questa sessione ci regala la bellezza di 23 milioni per comperare.
> Se domani mi presentano 4 diciottenni presi in giro per il mondo, con criterio, sono trentamila volte più contento rispetto a un Kak8 o a un bullotelli, che costano 10 volte tanto.
> ...


Borussia e Barcellona tanto per fare due nomi a caso. I Real, i City, i PSG, si è visto che fine hanno fatto...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma tipo 5 signori nessuno.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di un non elemento della rosa del milan, che in questa sessione ci regala la bellezza di 23 milioni per comperare.
> Se domani mi presentano 4 diciottenni presi in giro per il mondo, con criterio, sono trentamila volte più contento rispetto a un Kak8 o a un bullotelli, che costano 10 volte tanto.
> ...



E ma i giocatori da te citato sono costati fior di mln(Jo-Jo 8 mln,Pastore 8 mln per il 50% del cartellino).Poi perdonami ma con questa dirigenza parlare di futuro e progetto me pare delittuoso.Finche' avremo tali elementi al comando nulla sara' certo e vivremo nell'oblio!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> 25 mil questo Milan per un singolo giocatore non li spende mai nella vita



Ma infatti era piu' un'idea sul prezzo di Balo.Alla fine l'operazione è difficile,se non impossibile,almeno ora!


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tipo??Cioe' bene i giovani,ma qualche certezza,che gia' abbia confermato il suo valore,non farebbe male!
> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] cancella qualche mp privato,altrimenti non ti posso rispondere!



Ok


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sopratutto galliani conosce paulinho?



è capace di portarti il paulinho del livorno.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ma i giocatori da te citato sono costati fior di mln(Jo-Jo 8 mln,Pastore 8 mln per il 50% del cartellino).Poi perdonami ma con questa dirigenza parlare di futuro e progetto me pare delittuoso.Finche' avremo tali elementi al comando nulla sara' certo e vivremo nell'oblio!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Cioè incassiamo 15 da Pato e non possiamo permetterci 8 per "jovetic"? 
Pastore, secondo transfermarkt, è costato 3 più riscatto a 7.

Tanto per dire, a pagare 1,5 "jovetic" e 1,5 "pastore", di stipendio, stiamo, appunto, scambiando questo Pato per "un pastore e uno jovetic". Vedete voi.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè incassiamo 15 da Pato e non possiamo permetterci 8 per "jovetic"?
> Pastore, secondo transfermarkt, è costato 3 più riscatto a 7.
> 
> Tanto per dire, a pagare 1,5 "jovetic" e 1,5 "pastore", di stipendio, stiamo, appunto, scambiando questo Pato per "un pastore e uno jovetic". Vedete voi.



Beh il sito transfermarkt non è che sia molto affidabile e comunque l'acquisto di Pastore era per il 50% del cartellino(poi il prezzo addirittura è superiore agli 8 che ho prospettato).Poi devi premettere che giocatori con un ingaggio sul mln e mezzo hanno ovviamente una valutazione che ben supera i 10-12 mln.Mi dispiace ma con la societa' che ci ritroviamo non possiamo sperare in nulla,dopo le *****te di quest'estate.Quindi nel caso incassino i 15 mln e passa da Pato dobbiamo ritenerci fortuanti se ne spendessero 6-7.Oramai siamo una societa' senza futuro,almeno fin quando avremo questa presidenza!


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh il sito transfermarkt non è che sia molto affidabile e comunque l'acquisto di Pastore era per il 50% del cartellino(poi il prezzo addirittura è superiore agli 8 che ho prospettato).Poi devi premettere che giocatori con un ingaggio sul mln e mezzo hanno ovviamente una valutazione che ben supera i 10-12 mln.Mi dispiace ma con la societa' che ci ritroviamo non possiamo sperare in nulla,dopo le *****te di quest'estate.Quindi nel caso incassino i 15 mln e passa da Pato dobbiamo ritenerci fortuanti se ne spendessero 6-7.Oramai siamo una societa' senza futuro,almeno fin quando avremo questa presidenza!



Al di là del caso Pastore, basta avere degli osservatori come ce li hanno udinese, fiorentina e palermo, non esattamente arsenal o barcellona.
In base a cosa dovremmo spendere solo 6 o 7?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Dicembre 2012)

Via Pato e dentro Strootman! E con un piccolo sforzo economico ti prendi Chiriches in difesa!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Dicembre 2012)

Personalmente ho dato a Pato l'ultimissima chance. Ora non so se è (ancora) realmente fuori per l'ennesiesiesiesiesimo acciacco o per scelta tecnica o qualunque altra roba, ma neanche mi interessa piu'. 
In concreto è un giocatore nullo, strafinito, ed ho ormai la conferma ufficiale che Galliani sapeva già tutto ai tempi dell'affare Tevez (conferma che non serviva di certo, ma con una squadruncola come quella odierna ci ho voluto anche sperare). 
Ora pero' basta davvero. Fuori dalle balls.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma tipo 5 signori nessuno.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di un non elemento della rosa del milan, che in questa sessione ci regala la bellezza di 23 milioni per comperare.
> Se domani mi presentano 4 diciottenni presi in giro per il mondo, con criterio, sono trentamila volte più contento rispetto a un Kak8 o a un bullotelli, che costano 10 volte tanto.
> ...



Parli come se ogni giovane fosse automaticamente un fuoriclasse assoluto. 

Poi la differenza tra noi e la Fiorentina o il Borussia è che loro possono sbagliare sul mercato. Loro accetano di non essere da scudetto ogni anni. 

Per me il mercato deve essere un mix tra promesse e giocatori affirmati.

Facile di parlare di Jovetic e Pastore, ma per un Jovetic quanti scarsi o bidoni ???


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Al di là del caso Pastore, basta avere degli osservatori come ce li hanno udinese, fiorentina e palermo, non esattamente arsenal o barcellona.
> In base a cosa dovremmo spendere solo 6 o 7?



In base al fatto che quest'estate incassati circa 70 mln ne hanno speso 11-12.Anzi sono stato anche ottimista,rapportando i 2 casi!


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In base al fatto che quest'estate incassati circa 70 mln ne hanno speso 11-12.Anzi sono stato anche ottimista,rapportando i 2 casi!



Ti ho già mostrato con semplici conti che è stato riportato semplicemente un vago ordine a bilancio. Sono state cessioni mirate.
Anzi, nel caso Ibrahimovic, si trattava di un'acquisizione folle fatta all'epoca.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dimenticavo, chiaramente spero di cavarci comunque qualche soldo, per me 10mln sarebbero già oro per un probabile ex giocatore/giocatore a minuti. Forse davvero solo i brasiliani se lo possono prendere.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ti ho già mostrato con semplici conti che è stato riportato semplicemente un vago ordine a bilancio. Sono state cessioni mirate.
> Anzi, nel caso Ibrahimovic, si trattava di un'acquisizione folle fatta all'epoca.



Appunto,acquisizione folle fatta per altri scopi.Il Milan è una societa' senza futuro,non ha mai avuto un progetto e mai lo avra'.Stanno riempendo tutti la bocca di giovincelli e quant'altro,quando l'unica realta' è che siamo senza fondi e che non verra' reinvestito nulla di quel che abbiamo inacssato.Una vergogna senza precedenti,confermata dal fatto che stanno richiedendo a destra e manca giocatori in prestito.Quindi è inutile fare progetti,anzi qualcosa stanno progettando:la mediocrita'!


Ps:il BVB ha passato quasi 10 anni di oblio puro!


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Parli come se ogni giovane fosse automaticamente un fuoriclasse assoluto.
> 
> Poi la differenza tra noi e la Fiorentina o il Borussia è che loro possono sbagliare sul mercato. Loro accetano di non essere da scudetto ogni anni.
> 
> ...



Verissimo.
Per questo parlo di CINQUE signori nessuno. Per me possono anche topparne 3, se poi gli altri due si rivelano buoni, molto buoni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Appunto,acquisizione folle fatta per altri scopi.Il Milan è una societa' senza futuro,*non ha mai avuto un progetto e mai lo avra'*.Stanno riempendo tutti la bocca di giovincelli e quant'altro,quando l'unica realta' è che siamo senza fondi e che *non verra' reinvestito nulla di quel che abbiamo inacssato*.Una vergogna senza precedenti,confermata dal fatto che stanno richiedendo a destra e manca giocatori in prestito.Quindi è inutile fare progetti,anzi qualcosa stanno progettando:la mediocrita'!
> 
> 
> 
> Ps:il BVB ha passato quasi 10 anni di oblio puro!



Affermazioni forti. La prima storicamente non vera, la seconda ancora aspetta una giustificazione.

Ps: e chi ha parlato del BVB?


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Al di là del caso Pastore, basta avere degli osservatori come ce li hanno udinese, fiorentina e palermo, non esattamente arsenal o barcellona.
> In base a cosa dovremmo spendere solo 6 o 7?




Ragionamento ottimo sulla carta,ma che a realtà come Milan o Inter è difficile
Anche se non parti per vincere lo scudetto a Milano l'ambiente pretende il massimo e un giovane o esplode subito perché fortissimo (Pato e Balotelli) o sono uccelli per diabetici. Un giovane non fenomeno ma potenzialmente forte lo devi far giocare SPESSO se non SEMPRE,come Sanchez a Udine. E' quello che succede all'Inter per Coutinho: dopo l'infortunio di ottobre è rientrato a fine novembre,ha giocato uno spezzone non ricordo quando,non ha fatto benissimo ed è stato rimandato subito in panchina.....ma come diavolo si fa a crescere così??! Bisogna giocare,provare,sbagliare.....e dove c'è meno pressione è facile.
Poi ricorda la regola del pollice: su 10 giovani presi,SE TUTTO VA BENE,non più di 1 è titolare e non più di 3 sono buone riserve,altro che 5 _signori nessuno_


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo Di Marzio *Pato è davvero vicinissimo al Corinthians*


----------



## Principe (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio *Pato è davvero vicinissimo al Corinthians*



Prestito o cessione ?


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Cessione


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Affermazioni forti. La prima storicamente non vera, la seconda ancora aspetta una giustificazione.
> 
> Ps: e chi ha parlato del BVB?



Nei tuoi interventi citi spesso la squadra tedesca e ne tessi le loda.Il Milan non ha mai avuto un progetto,anzi forse si,ma era una progettualita' tesa a creare il personaggio Berlusconi.Infatto da quando il Diavolo non serve piu' all'esimio presidente,le nostre ambizioni si sono drasticamente ridimensionate.Pertanto penso che le nostre posizioni siano chiarissime,per me il Milan che conosciamo è morto e stramorto,inutile farla lunga.C'aspettano anni d'anonimato,questo è chiaro!


----------



## Principe (17 Dicembre 2012)

Capito grazie


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nei tuoi interventi citi spesso la squadra tedesca e ne tessi le loda.Il Milan non ha mai avuto un progetto,anzi forse si,ma era una progettualita' tesa a creare il personaggio Berlusconi.Infatto da quando il Diavolo non serve piu' all'esimio presidente,le nostre ambizioni si sono drasticamente ridimensionate.Pertanto penso che le nostre posizioni siano chiarissime,per me il Milan che conosciamo è morto e stramorto,inutile farla lunga.C'aspettano anni d'anonimato,questo è chiaro!




Forse intende il fatto che il Milan aveva Baresi,Costacurta,Maldini in squadra che erano del vivaio....ma grazie tante,era tutt'altra epoca!


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In base al fatto che quest'estate incassati circa 70 mln ne hanno speso 11-12.Anzi sono stato anche ottimista,rapportando i 2 casi!



di certo non potevano spenderne 70 visto che l'obiettivo era risanare il famoso bilancio


----------



## AndrasWave (17 Dicembre 2012)

Il Borussia Dortmund avrà passato anche 10 anni nell'oblio ma adesso ha una politica societaria che fa scuola a tutti.
Ha uno stadio che va sold out quasi tutte le partite e una caterva di giovani interessanti. Il Milan possiede un brand svariete volte superiore al Borussia quindi sarebbe in grado di cambiare politica societaria molto più in fretta di quanto fatto dai tedeschi, ritornando competitivo entro 2 o 3 anni.

Inutile stare qua a rinviare l'inevitabile. A fare gli sboroni sul mercato non serve a nulla, salvo farci passare un'altra estate come quella appena trascorsa fatto di partenze eccellenti e cessioni dolorose senza avere alle spalle un adeguato ricambio maturato negli anni con una gestione oculata. I tifosi viziatelli del tutto subito dovrebbero iniziare a crescere.
Sinceramente mi sono rotto di sentire la solita cantilena del presidente che non spende più. In primis perchè non è vero (ripianare 60-70 milioni non vuol dire NON spendere) e poi perchè è uno schiaffo al concetto di buona gestione, di politica lungimirante, di società moderna e all'avanguardia. Il problema non è il nano, il problema resta la gestione perchè con i soli soldi non si va a finire da nessuna parte. Ma il Manchester City non vi fa riflettere un poco?

La cosa fondamentale è assicurarsi il futuro per non dover passare altri anni come questo. Il Milan ha la fortuna di aver molto appeal, di avere una storia importante e basi molto solide. E' ora di cambiare cavolo.

Se Pato e Robinho venissero rimpiazzati da altri due uguali (ovvero giocatori pompati dall'opinione pubblica con prezzi ingestibili) allora tanto vale restare così.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Il Borussia Dortmund avrà passato anche 10 anni nell'oblio ma adesso ha una politica societaria che fa scuola a tutti.
> Ha uno stadio che va sold out quasi tutte le partite e una caterva di giovani interessanti. Il Milan possiede un brand svariete volte superiore al Borussia quindi sarebbe in grado di cambiare politica societaria molto più in fretta di quanto fatto dai tedeschi, ritornando competitivo entro 2 o 3 anni.
> 
> Inutile stare qua a rinviare l'inevitabile. A fare gli sboroni sul mercato non serve a nulla, salvo farci passare un'altra estate come quella appena trascorsa fatto di partenze eccellenti e cessioni dolorose senza avere alle spalle un adeguato ricambio maturato negli anni con una gestione oculata. I tifosi viziatelli del tutto subito dovrebbero iniziare a crescere.
> ...



Ma che fare come il Borussia sia bello penso siano d'accordo tutti

Il punto è che sembra,da come dici tu e altri,che sia cosa facile

NON è ****......giocare a pallone è una cosa,giocare a calcio un'altra.Se peschi dal vivaio o da squadre/leghe minori il giovane peschi un giocatore di pallone e 1/10 bene che vada sfonda. Mettici il fatto che a Milano c'è la pressione (che si parte per vincere o no) e la tentazione è quindi di mandare in panchina il giovane dopo 2-3 partite brutte: risultato? Non cresce così.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragionamento ottimo sulla carta,ma che a realtà come Milan o Inter è difficile
> Anche se non parti per vincere lo scudetto a Milano l'ambiente pretende il massimo e un giovane o esplode subito perché fortissimo (Pato e Balotelli) o sono uccelli per diabetici. Un giovane non fenomeno ma potenzialmente forte lo devi far giocare SPESSO se non SEMPRE,come Sanchez a Udine. E' quello che succede all'Inter per Coutinho: dopo l'infortunio di ottobre è rientrato a fine novembre,ha giocato uno spezzone non ricordo quando,non ha fatto benissimo ed è stato rimandato subito in panchina.....ma come diavolo si fa a crescere così??! Bisogna giocare,provare,sbagliare.....e dove c'è meno pressione è facile.
> *Poi ricorda la regola del pollice: su 10 giovani presi,SE TUTTO VA BENE,non più di 1 è titolare e non più di 3 sono buone riserve,altro che 5 signori nessuno*



Il discorso delle grandi squadre va affrontato in modo molto più approfondito. Se compri un ragazzino spendendo POCO, POCO POCO, e lo mettei nelle giovanili, non riceve la pressione di un Pato. Fossati, Verdi, Abate, etc, non sono stati sommersi di pressione. Ovvio, non campioni, ma giocatori utili alla causa sì (Abate senza l'esplosione di De Sciglio sarebbe titolare inamovibile).

Circa il Bold. Parliamone. Giochiamo con Constant terzino sinistro. Giochiamo con Robinho trequartista. Giochiamo con De Jong coperto d'oro, con i Nocerino, con i Bojan in prestito. Coi Pazzini. Siamo un puzzle fatto col mercato delle pulci.
Davvero è poco credibile un innesto giovane o due in un contesto del genere? De Sciglio, un ragazzino (che per ora non è esattamente Roberto Carlos) si è imposto, in questa squadra.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Nei tuoi interventi citi spesso la squadra tedesca e ne tessi le loda*.Il Milan non ha mai avuto un progetto,anzi forse si,ma era una progettualita' tesa a creare il personaggio Berlusconi.Infatto da quando il Diavolo non serve piu' all'esimio presidente,le nostre ambizioni si sono drasticamente ridimensionate.Pertanto penso che le nostre posizioni siano chiarissime,per me il Milan che conosciamo è morto e stramorto,inutile farla lunga.C'aspettano anni d'anonimato,questo è chiaro!



Forse i tedeschi li avrò citati una volta in due anni. Forse due.
Gli esempi che porto più spesso sono il Milan di Sacchi e l'ultimo Barcellona. Non a caso le due squadre più forti della storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Il Borussia Dortmund avrà passato anche 10 anni nell'oblio ma adesso ha una politica societaria che fa scuola a tutti.
> Ha uno stadio che va sold out quasi tutte le partite e una caterva di giovani interessanti. Il Milan possiede un brand svariete volte superiore al Borussia quindi sarebbe in grado di cambiare politica societaria molto più in fretta di quanto fatto dai tedeschi, ritornando competitivo entro 2 o 3 anni.
> 
> Inutile stare qua a rinviare l'inevitabile. A fare gli sboroni sul mercato non serve a nulla, salvo farci passare un'altra estate come quella appena trascorsa fatto di partenze eccellenti e cessioni dolorose senza avere alle spalle un adeguato ricambio maturato negli anni con una gestione oculata. I tifosi viziatelli del tutto subito dovrebbero iniziare a crescere.
> ...


Non è questione d'essere viziati,ma semplicemente con i personaggi che guidano la societa' non ci resta che piangere.E quindi non ripetete la solita canzoncina dei viziati,dei tifosi di serie B e roba simile,è stucchevole e ripetitivo.Poi fare come il BVB,l'esempio che tutti citano,è impossibile.Cioe' ci sara' una spiegazione se è l'unica societa' in Europa ad applicare una gestione simile e vincere???Ci sara' un benedetto motivo???


----------



## AndrasWave (17 Dicembre 2012)

Preferisco cento volte sbagliare un De Sciglio o un El Shaarawy che un Antonini o un Robinho qualsiasi. E' soltanto una questione di mentalità, non che la cosa possa essere facile o difficile da attuare.

Scovare talenti lo sanno tutti che non è semplice. Ma se manco ci provi (e il Milan ha passato anni a fregarsene di vivaio e scouting) non c'è neanche da discuterne. E la pressione di Milano può anche andare a quel paese visto è considerato che con le vecchie politiche non c'è più futuro. Ed è ora che lo capiscano tutti. Berlusconi, Galliani fino all'ultimo dei tifosi.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque secondo me sui giovani ci stiamo muovendo. Piano piano. El Sha ci ha messo un anno e mezzo, De Sci 3 mesi , ora piano piano Niang si sta inserendo. Coi soldi di Pato io comprerei Florenzi ma credo sia abbastanza incedibile...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Gli esempi che porto più spesso sono il Milan di Sacchi e l'ultimo Barcellona. Non a caso le due squadre più forti della storia.



Cioe' parli di bilancio sano,di acquistare solo ragazzini e poi mi parli del Barca che spende 70 per Ibra e 45 per Villa???Non è un controsenso???


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioe' parli di bilancio sano,di acquistare solo ragazzini e poi mi parli del Barca che spende 70 per Ibra e 45 per Villa???Non è un controsenso???



Momento.....mica ha tutti i torti....

Il Barcellona può permettersi di spendere certe cifre per i _toppleiers_ proprio perché l'ossatura della squadra è fatta in casa e ha ricavi della madonna


----------



## Jaqen (18 Dicembre 2012)

Esatto, il Barca per i giocatori spende solo di stipendio. Noi per prendere Pazzini abbiamo dovuto pagare 7 milioni.


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Momento.....mica ha tutti i torti....
> 
> Il Barcellona può permettersi di spendere certe cifre per i _toppleiers_ proprio perché l'ossatura della squadra è fatta in casa e ha ricavi della madonna



Può permetterselo perché ha ricavi della madonna, tolti 4 giocatori dalla cantera del barcellona non ce n'é uno che fuori da lì renderebbe anche solo 1/5 di quanto faccia lì.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioe' parli di bilancio sano,di acquistare solo ragazzini e poi mi parli del Barca che spende 70 per Ibra e 45 per Villa???Non è un controsenso???



Ho già ampiamente spiegato il senso del modello. Poi, come se fossero stati gli Ibra e i Villa a portare i trofei al Barcellona.

Peraltro non posso parlare di bilancio sano perchè non ho mai visto il modello barcellona, ma se dovesse avere degli ingaggi umani secondo me non sarebbe così insostenibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho già ampiamente spiegato il senso del modello. Poi, come se fossero stati gli Ibra e i Villa a portare i trofei al Barcellona.



Beh che c'entra,gli oltre 110 mln per i 2 li ha sborsati!


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è questione d'essere viziati,ma semplicemente con i personaggi che guidano la societa' non ci resta che piangere.E quindi non ripetete la solita canzoncina dei viziati,dei tifosi di serie B e roba simile,è stucchevole e ripetitivo.Poi fare come il BVB,l'esempio che tutti citano,è impossibile.Cioe' ci sara' una spiegazione se è l'unica societa' in Europa ad applicare una gestione simile e vincere???Ci sara' un benedetto motivo???



Ma guarda che io sono arrabbiato, amareggiato e sfiduciato nei confronti di questa società tanto quanto te.
La questione dell'essere viziati la cito solo per sottolineare come alcuni tifosi abbiano davvero poco senso analitico dei problemi che affliggono il Milan. Per me attribuire al problema assoluto di questo Milan il fatto che Berlusconi non spende è una boiata pazzesca. E' davvero insopportabilmente banale come modo di pensare.

Il Barcellona non è che si discosti molto dalla politica del Borussia. Il Barcellona vince e lo fa con un fenomeno scovato grazie allo scouting e con 3/4 della formazione titolare cresciuta nelle giovanili con in panchina (fino all'anno scorso) un certo Guardiola, uno cresciuto nell'ambiente che si era fatto allenando la formazione B.
Il Borussia fa clamore perchè 6 anni fa stava per fallire. Fa clamore perchè il loro presidente prima attuava le stesse politiche del Milan di ieri.
Ma poi ti cito il Dortmund quando potrei citarti anche il Bayern Monaco.

A me non pare che il Real Madrid dello strapagato Mourinho, del Cristiano Ronaldo pagato 98 milioni, del Kakà pagato 64 abbia vinto molto ultimamente.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque la comproprietà tra un'italiana e una brasiliana non esiste. O se le prendono in prestito o a titolo definitivo, alternative non ce ne sono.


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho già ampiamente spiegato il senso del modello. Poi, come se fossero stati gli Ibra e i Villa a portare i trofei al Barcellona.
> 
> Peraltro non posso parlare di bilancio sano perchè non ho mai visto il modello barcellona, ma se dovesse avere degli ingaggi umani secondo me non sarebbe così insostenibile.



Ibra contestalo quanto ti pare ma Villa prima di rompersi era titolare fisso e in finale quando il barça ha vinto l'ultima champions mi pare abbia fatto pure un gran gol.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io sono arrabbiato, amareggiato e sfiduciato nei confronti di questa società tanto quanto te.
> La questione dell'essere viziati la cito solo per sottolineare come alcuni tifosi abbiano davvero poco senso analitico dei problemi che affliggono il Milan. Per me attribuire al problema assoluto di questo Milan il fatto che Berlusconi non spende è una boiata pazzesca. E' davvero insopportabilmente banale come modo di pensare.
> 
> Il Barcellona non è che si discosti molto dalla politica del Borussia. Il Barcellona vince e lo fa con un fenomeno scovato grazie allo scouting e con 3/4 della formazione titolare cresciuta nelle giovanili con in panchina (fino all'anno scorso) un certo Guardiola, uno cresciuto nell'ambiente che si era fatto allenando la formazione B.
> ...



Sono tutti esempi che hanno una struttura solida alle basi e parlo di una serie progettualita',d'impianti all'avanguardia che portano ricavi su ricavi.Noi siamo ancora col San Siro preistorico,che non porta nulla.Avessero progettato uno stadio nuovo,come ha fatto la Juve ed era tutto un altro paio di maniche.Poi ricorda che molte societa' da te citate hanno l'azioniarato popolare,non un magnate alle spalle e quindi è inutile rapportare il caso Milan con questi sopraccitati perche' hanno diversita' che alle fondamenta che precludono qualsiasi paragone!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh che c'entra,gli oltre 110 mln per i 2 li ha sborsati!



E quindi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Ibra contestalo quanto ti pare ma Villa prima di rompersi era titolare fisso e in finale quando il barça ha vinto l'ultima champions mi pare abbia fatto pure un gran gol.



Si ma non stiamo parlando di giocatori imprescindibili, in ogni caso.
Ad ogni modo, non era esattamente quello il fulcro del discorso.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E quindi?



E quindi è un esempio che col tuo modo di vedere il calcio e la politica calcistica c'entra nulla.Bene citare il BVB ma non una squadra capace di spendere in una sessione di mercato oltre 100 mln(ibra + l'ucraino)!


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti esempi che hanno una struttura solida alle basi e parlo di una serie progettualita',d'impianti all'avanguardia che portano ricavi su ricavi.Noi siamo ancora col San Siro preistorico,che non porta nulla.Avessero progettato uno stadio nuovo,come ha fatto la Juve ed era tutto un altro paio di maniche.Poi ricorda che molte societa' da te citate hanno l'azioniarato popolare,non un magnate alle spalle e quindi è inutile rapportare il caso Milan con questi sopraccitati perche' hanno diversita' che alle fondamenta che precludono qualsiasi paragone!



C'è solo in Barcellona che è configuarata con questa formula, e lo è soprattutto per motivi sociali e politici. E' una aspetto importante ma non mi pare proprio che sia l'elemento cardine.
Potremmo essere anche io, te e altri 3 o 4 milioni di tifosi disposti a spendere 100 euro in azioni per il Milan. Ma se poi questi soldi venissero spesi per stipendiare in modo spopositato i vari Flamini e Mexes saremmo punto e a capo.

Il discorso dello stadio è sacrosanto è sarebbe un punto fondamentale per dare una svolta a questa politica societaria.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> C'è solo in Barcellona che è configuarata con questa formula, e lo è soprattutto per motivi sociali e politici. E' una aspetto importante ma non mi pare proprio che sia l'elemento cardine.
> Potremmo essere anche io, te e altri 3 o 4 milioni di tifosi disposti a spendere 100 euro in azioni per il Milan. Ma se poi questi soldi venissero spesi per stipendiare in modo spopositato i vari Flamini e Mexes saremmo punto e a capo.
> 
> Il discorso dello stadio è sacrosanto è sarebbe un punto fondamentale per dare una svolta a questa politica societaria.


Si pero' il Barca è un mondo a parte,non è paragonabile a qualsiasi altro club,perche' è piu' di una societa' di calcio.Ha addirittura l'esclusiva su qualsiasi talento si metta in luce in Catalunya.E' una vera e propria nazione,infatti avere 11 calciatori proveniente quasi tutti dalle regione catalana e non parlo di Spagna fa vedere quanto sia un caso unico nel mondo del calcio.Non puo' essere emulata!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E quindi è un esempio che col tuo modo di vedere il calcio e la politica calcistica c'entra nulla.Bene citare il BVB ma non una squadra capace di spendere in una sessione di mercato oltre 100 mln(ibra + l'ucraino)!



Il mio modo di vedere il calcio è in termini di bilancio sano.
Per quanto non approvi le spese "folli", se non vai in perdita e vuoi comperarti un giocatore da 40 milioni di cartellino in un anno, non vedo cosa ci sia di male.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il mio modo di vedere il calcio è in termini di bilancio sano.
> Per quanto non approvi le spese "folli", se non vai in perdita e vuoi comperarti un giocatore da 40 milioni di cartellino in un anno, non vedo cosa ci sia di male.



Il Barca ha chiuso l'anno 2010,quello inerente all'acquisto di Ibra,con un passivo di 77,1 mln.E' un dato molto chiaro!


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2012)

Cmq raga citando il Barcellona si va fuori sede: è un modello per certi versi bellissimo ma anche UNICO; hanno dietro una regione/nazione INTERA,con tutto il suo sistema POLITICO E BANCARIO


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si pero' il Barca è un mondo a parte,non è paragonabile a qualsiasi altro club,perche' è piu' di una societa' di calcio.Ha addirittura l'esclusiva su qualsiasi talento si metta in luce in Catalunya.E' una vera e propria nazione,infatti avere 11 calciatori proveniente quasi tutti dalle regione catalana e non parlo di Spagna fa vedere quanto sia un caso unico nel mondo del calcio.Non puo' essere emulata!



Ogni realtà va adattata alla propria situazione. Non vedo perchè il Milan non possa crearsi una rete scouting all'avanguardia e una struttura delle giovanili di prim'ordine. Non vedo perchè non possa contando che negli anni scorsi non si è neanche fatto un metro verso questa direzione.
E' un percorso che non deve giungere a compimento domani. E' un percorso da iniziare adesso perchè più si aspetta e più si va verso il baratro sportivo.

Solo così puoi permetterti di acquistare ogni anno un giocatore forte e già formato (alla Strootman ad esempio) da inserire in un organico già competitivo che alla società è costato quasi zero.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Barca ha chiuso l'anno 2010,quello inerente all'acquisto di Ibra,con un passivo di 77,1 mln.E' un dato molto chiaro!



Già il fatto che mi parli di passivo mi lascia pensare che tu non sia molto avvezzo al bilancio. Senza nessuna offesa, ci mancherebbe.

E, ipotizzando che siano 77 milioni di perdita, pensa che noi senza vincere nulla e con una squadra mediocre ne abbiamo fatti giusto 10 di meno, l'anno scorso.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ogni realtà va adattata alla propria situazione. Non vedo perchè il Milan non possa crearsi una rete scouting all'avanguardia e una struttura delle giovanili di prim'ordine. Non vedo perchè non possa contando che negli anni scorsi non si è neanche fatto un metro verso questa direzione.
> E' un percorso che non deve giungere a compimento domani. E' un percorso da iniziare adesso perchè più si aspetta e più si va verso il baratro sportivo.
> 
> Solo così puoi permetterti di acquistare ogni anno un giocatore forte e già formato (alla Strootman ad esempio) da inserire in un organico già competitivo che alla società è costato quesi zero.


Si puo' creare un buon progetto anche in Italia ma il Barca è un caso raro.Ti ripeto sono piu' di un club,rappresentano una nazione intera,come sostiene Lollo hanno un particolare appogio politico-bancario che permette tutto cio'.E' una vera e propria nazione!

ps:un giocatore alla Strootman credo che possiamo permettercelo anche ora,con i ricavi odierni.Non serve una fatturato di 400 mln per comprare un giovane olandese!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Già il fatto che mi parli di passivo mi lascia pensare che tu non sia molto avvezzo al bilancio. Senza nessuna offesa, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> E, ipotizzando che siano 77 milioni di perdita, pensa che noi senza vincere nulla e con una squadra mediocre ne abbiamo fatti giusto 10 di meno, l'anno scorso.



Dai spiegami tu la questione,chiariscimi la situazione!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Cmq raga citando il Barcellona si va fuori sede: è un modello per certi versi bellissimo ma anche UNICO; hanno dietro una regione/nazione INTERA,con tutto il suo sistema POLITICO E BANCARIO



Ma uno prende il barcellona perchè vince, ma andrebbe benissimo anche un sistema udinese, con altre risorse dietro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si puo' creare un buon progetto anche in Italia ma il Barca è un caso raro.Ti ripeto sono piu' di un club,rappresentano una nazione intera,come sostiene Lollo hanno un particolare appogio politico-bancario che permette tutto cio'.E' una vera e propria nazione!
> 
> ps:un giocatore alla Strootman credo che possiamo permettercelo anche ora,con i ricavi odierni.Non serve una fatturato di 400 mln per comprare un giovane olandese!
> 
> ...



L'ho già fatto, in maniera piuttosto chiara, in più post, più volte, da anni, ormai. L'ultima volta perfino con te come interlocutore. Se hai un dubbio specifico, e se posso, chiedimi pure quel che preferisci.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma uno prende il barcellona perchè vince, *ma andrebbe benissimo anche un sistema udinese, con altre risorse dietro.
> *
> - - - Aggiornato - - -




Si ritorna al discorso di sempre però  Solo a Udine si possono permettere di prendere carrellate di giocatori all'anno e aspettare CON CALMA (anche più di un anno) che qualcuno di essi esploda


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'ho già fatto, in maniera piuttosto chiara, in più post, più volte, da anni, ormai. L'ultima volta perfino con te come interlocutore. Se hai un dubbio specifico, e se posso, chiedimi pure quel che preferisci.



Spiegami da cosa derivano le perdite di un club.Vai se puoi


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spiegami da cosa derivano le perdite di un club.Vai se puoi



Di quale club?

La risposta più generica possibile è quella che vale per ogni società: i costi sono maggiori dei ricavi.


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il mio modo di vedere il calcio è in termini di bilancio sano.
> Per quanto non approvi le spese "folli", se non vai in perdita e vuoi comperarti un giocatore da 40 milioni di cartellino in un anno, non vedo cosa ci sia di male.



Non esiste una squadra che spende poco e vince sempre. Mai. 
Prima o poi sarai costretto a spendere molto.

Basta guardare l'Arsenal. Loro non vogliono più spendere. Ma oggi non vincono.

Anche il Barcelona con un ottimo settore giovanile spende moltissimo sul mercato.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Di quale club?
> 
> La risposta più generica possibile è quella che vale per ogni società: i costi sono maggiori dei ricavi.



Ma infatti lo so benissimo,ho studiato la questione in un esame fatto.Pertanto ti ho presentato il modello Barca,quello del 2010.Cioe' i ricavi blaugrana erano pari a circa 408 mentre i costi superavano i 480.Questa non è una buona gestione,allorche' anche le societa' piu' floride quando devono affrontare spesi enormi,sia che riguardano che l'ingaggio,vanno in perdita,cioe' come tu hai ben presentato i costi superano i ricavi.Ripeto comunque per l'ennesima volta che il modello Barca è qualcosa di unico,irrealizzabile altrove,di difficile comprensione,quindi meglio non citarlo!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo troppo OT, ti mando mp. Notte.


----------



## Need4 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Che bello svegliarsi con ste notizie! Dai dai, non andiamo troppo OffTopic


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2012)

e' un giocatore finito. italia o brasile non fa differenza per lui. non giocherà più a calcio


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2012)

Mettiamo che ci danno 15 mln per l'ectoplasma di Pato, che farebbe la società con questi soldi? Per un attaccante in grado di fare la differenza ci vuole di più (ed è anche difficile trovarlo). Io li spenderei per un centrocampista di qualità, secondo me fa più gol Pazzini con uno che lo mette in condizione di segnare rispetto a uno più forte del Pazzo senza uno che lo innesca.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ancora? Ma in che lingua lo devo? Avevo detto nel topic di Robinho di evitare il continuo OT. Qua avete fatto 2-3 pagine.

Dai su ragazzi se volete parlare di bilanci e altro riguardante l'economia della squadra/e, apritevi un topic. Basta intasare tutte le discussioni, siamo un forum di calcio.

Ultimo avvertimento


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Si lo sappiamo tutti che con 15 pippe non ci compri nulla... però meglio avere 15 pippe in tasca che un giocatore FINITO in tribuna a fare il grosso


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma in che lingua lo devo? Avevo detto nel topic di Robinho di evitare il continuo OT. Qua avete fatto 2-3 pagine.
> 
> Dai su ragazzi se volete parlare di bilanci e altro riguardante l'economia della squadra/e, apritevi un topic. Basta intasare tutte le discussioni, siamo un forum di calcio.
> 
> Ultimo avvertimento


Siamo evidentemente andati fuori thread,infatti poi abbiamo continuato la conversazione per mp privati.Ci dispiace!


----------



## cris (18 Dicembre 2012)

via via... pato è inutile e inutilizzato


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

*Domenica Galliani partira' per il Brasile per trattare di persona le cessioni dei 2 brasiliani.Questo è quanto si evince dalla ultime news*


----------



## Jaqen (18 Dicembre 2012)

Riporto un vecchio modo di dire del vecchio forum, che da un po' non leggo:

MUTANDE CROCCANTI.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sportmediaset parla di 15milioni per il 50% del cartellino?!?!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma in che lingua lo devo? Avevo detto nel topic di Robinho di evitare il continuo OT. Qua avete fatto 2-3 pagine.
> 
> Dai su ragazzi se volete parlare di bilanci e altro riguardante l'economia della squadra/e, apritevi un topic. Basta intasare tutte le discussioni, siamo un forum di calcio.
> 
> Ultimo avvertimento



Chiedo scusa, non succederà più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2012)

allora Pato va via sicuro...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani vola in brasile per sentire le offerte per Pato e Robinho.​
Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Galliani domenica parte per il Brasile per sentire personalmente le offerte.

notizia completa su:Galliani vola in brasile per sentire le offerte per Pato e Robinho. |


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] bene, no problem

Comunque magari via pato dentro un centrocampista di qualità che abbiamo solo montolivo.


----------



## Milo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Se tutto va come deve andare la possiamo definire una clamorosa botta di c**o!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sanguina il cuore, ma è giusto così


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tutto dipende da quanto soldi ci danno, la volontà di cederli c'è, ora la palla passa ai club acquirenti. Giustamente i sostituti li prendiamo con i soldi delle cessioni, se li regaliamo non ci possiamo permettere nessuno.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (18 Dicembre 2012)

Via Pato e Robinho e dentro Drogba o Lewandoski o Balotelli. Mi pare troppo sinceramente.. forse arriverà Rigoni..


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me ci riprendiamo il Gila


----------



## milanissimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

dove devo firmare?

15 milioni sarebbe un colpo di c... pazzesco!

non ci ricapiterà più un occasione del genere per togliercelo dai piedi definitivamente(almeno speriamo con quella somara di Barbarella non si sa mai)

via via subito


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci riprendiamo il Gila



Alberto


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] bene, no problem
> 
> Comunque magari via pato dentro un* centrocampista di qualità *che abbiamo solo montolivo.



Ci pensa *the black Lampard*


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

Leggi Galliani vola in brasile per sentire le offerte per Pato e Robinho. |


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo non ci siano teatrini all ultimo minuto, dicendo che abbiamo trattenuto pato e sarà lui il sostituto di robinho


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma a sto punto Llorente no?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto Llorente no?



Cerca un ingaggio dai 5 mln in poi.Inoltre è solo un buona giocatore,nulla di che!


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma non possiamo liberarci di quel cesso di Pato e tenere Robinho? Ormai il pelato fa trattative a due a due come per Thiago e Ibra o entrambi o nessuno, veramente incredibile, per poi incassare cosa? 8 mln da Robinho, cifra con cui non compri nemmeno un Biabiany, questi sono impazziti davvero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2012)

Girano voci su Internet che sia stato rimossa l'immagine di Pato dai banner dello store...

Effettivamente non c'è, ma non so com'era prima...


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

26 Dicembre incontro decisivo a San Paolo tra Galliani e i club interessati a Pato e Robinho. Il Milan vuole ricavare 25 milioni dalle 2 cessioni.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo liberarci di quel cesso di Pato e tenere Robinho? Ormai il pelato fa trattative a due a due come per Thiago e Ibra o entrambi o nessuno, veramente incredibile, per poi incassare cosa? 8 mln da Robinho, cifra con cui non compri nemmeno un Biabiany, questi sono impazziti davvero.



la vera zavorra di robinho è l'ingaggio. 
se prendesse 2-3 mln per me potrebbe pure rimanere. 

ma finchè prende le cifre attuali, per poi fare 1/10 di quello che fa un el shaarawy, lo sacrifico volentieri.


----------



## Djici (19 Dicembre 2012)

partire per il brasile per "sentire personalemente l'offerta"... ahahah


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> partire per il brasile per "sentire personalemente l'offerta"... ahahah



Ovvio si sprechino le risate, visto dove va  comunque scherzi a parte ha ragione, basti pensare alla trattativa per Ronaldinho di qualche anno fa, se Galliani non fosse andato a trattare personalmente la a quattr'occhi la cessione non avrebbe racimolato di certo quei 3-4 mln di euro. L'avrebbe regalato rimanendo a Milano. 

Fa bene ad andare personalmente e prendere il massimo dalla cessione dei due.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo liberarci di quel cesso di Pato e tenere Robinho? Ormai il pelato fa trattative a due a due come per Thiago e Ibra o entrambi o nessuno, veramente incredibile, per poi incassare cosa? 8 mln da Robinho, cifra con cui non compri nemmeno un Biabiany, questi sono impazziti davvero.



Robinho è un giocatore di qualità, vendere lui significa sicuramente indebolire qualitativamente la squadra. Lo sappiamo che il sostituto non sarà mai un giocatore di livello. 

Però è anche vero che non siamo noi a volerlo vendere, lui se ne vuole andare, ergo non si può tenere un calciatore senza stimoli, voglia, concentrazione, entusiasmo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto Llorente no?



Bravo è bravo, anche se io nutro sempre poca fiducia negli spagnoli in Italia. Lui comunque ormai vuole liberarsi a zero, per decidere personalmente la meta e sopratutto per ottenere un ingaggio più remunerativo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Galliani ha confermato un' offerta per Pato.*


----------



## Harvey (19 Dicembre 2012)

Dai dai via...


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2012)

stavolta non esulterò finchè non vedrò l'ufficialità sia sul sito del milan, sia sul sito della squadra brasiliana dove andrà. 

aspetto questo momento dal gennaio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ormai è andato,peccato che massimino87&soci non siano qui a godersi il loro momento


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Stavolta credo che parta sul serio. Con un anno di ritardo ma...accontentiamoci


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sono convinto che parta,ma ho la netta sensazione che nonostante le cessioni e i 25/30 che incasseremo,spenderemo quasi niente e fino a fine a gennaio rimarremo con 3 punte nell'organico.Una sensazione brutta direi!


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Pato è venduto tranquilli, troppi indizi fanno una prova.

- Giocatore di fatto fuori rosa.
- Procuratore che dice che Pato non è mai stato infortunato.
- Società che non smentisce voci di addio. 
- Confermate offerte.
- Allenatore che spiega che non giocherà più in questo 2012.
- Foto tolta dallo store.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

mi dispiace tantissimo ma e giusto cosi, perchè sono certa che poteva diventare un campione, forse l'abbiamo pompato troppo, non credo che sia andato via dal brasile troppo presto anzi, quando e arrivato qui i primi anni ha fatto davvero bene insomma un potenziale campione. Certo che secondo me tornare in Brasile e un passo indietro per la sua carriera ma se sarà destino un giorno tornerà a giocare in europa.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

E' un giocatorino che passerà il resto della carriera a vivacchiare in Brasile.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pato è venduto tranquilli, troppi indizi fanno una prova.
> 
> - Giocatore di fatto fuori rosa.
> - Procuratore che dice che Pato non è mai stato infortunato.
> ...



Si,ma se non investono il ricavato a questo punto era meglio cederlo realmente in prestito.Cioe' qui siamo sempre alle solite,perennemente alle solite!


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un giocatorino che passerà il resto della carriera a vivacchiare in Brasile.



Ah beh ovviamente si, magari tra qualche anno ritenterà un'avventura europea, ma di basso profilo. Il suo treno per il calcio che conta era questo, tornare in Brasile sancisce definitivamente il suo fallimento.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si,ma se non investono il ricavato a questo punto era meglio cederlo realmente in prestito.Cioe' qui siamo sempre alle solite,perennemente alle solite!



C'è poco da reinvestire, quanto vuoi che ce lo paghino?! Figuriamoci se ci danno 15 mln per Pato, io non ci credo.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Qualcuno verrà comprato.
Se ne vanno due giocatori importanti,almeno uno dei due verrà sostituito.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è poco da reinvestire, quanto vuoi che ce lo paghino?! Figuriamoci se ci danno 15 mln per Pato, io non ci credo.



Attendiamo quantomeno l'offerta ufficiale.Puo' darsi che realmente possano offrire tali cifre!


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Probabilmente arriverà Floccari in prestito... o Biabiany.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Probabilmente arriverà Floccari in prestito... o Biabiany.



Credo vada al Napoli.Ma poi ceduto Pato e Binho prenderebbero Biabiany???Sono cosi' autolesionisti???


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo vada al Napoli.Ma poi ceduto Pato e Binho prenderebbero Biabiany???Sono cosi' autolesionisti???



Ma io non mi aspetto per niente il grande nome. Partono i brasiliani e arriverà un giocatorino. Il titolare sarà Pazzini la davanti e stop. Si prenderà un'alternativa che possa giocare sul fronte d'attacco, in questo senso Biabiany non è follia come possibilità. A me però non piace, è scarsetto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Secondo sportitalia ci potrebbe essere uno scambio alla pari pato al Corinthians e Paulinho al Milan.*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;82432 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportitalia ci potrebbe essere uno scambio alla pari pato al Corinthians e Paulinho al Milan.*



.....l'importante è che se ne vada.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che parta,ma ho la netta sensazione che nonostante le cessioni e i 25/30 che incasseremo,spenderemo quasi niente e fino a fine a gennaio rimarremo con 3 punte nell'organico.Una sensazione brutta direi!



al di là di chi arriverà, a me non dispiacerebbe neanche vedere niang più spesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani difatti vuole dare piu spazio a niang difatti riducono gli attaccanti, secondo me partono tutti e due (pato e robinho) e ne arriverebbe solo 1


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2012)

Credo che questa cessione sia fatta almeno tanto quanta quella di Robinho.


Buona fortuna.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2012)

Addio cesso


----------



## honestsimula (19 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani ha detto che arrivera' un attaccante solo se vengono venduti sia Pato che Robinho per non levar spazio a Niang, quindi speriamo che arrivi una punta


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Se ne va


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> al di là di chi arriverà, a me non dispiacerebbe neanche vedere niang più spesso.


e vabbe',pero' nel caso incassino l'ennesima vagonata di mln,indebolendoci,darebbe alquanto fastidio o no?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> e vabbe',pero' nel caso incassino l'ennesima vagonata di mln,indebolendoci,darebbe alquanto fastidio o no?



ma scusa di quale vagonata di soldi stiamo parlando ? e poi indebolendoci cosa che pato ha passato piu tempo su istagram che sul campo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma scusa di quale vagonata di soldi stiamo parlando ? e poi indebolendoci cosa che pato ha passato piu tempo su istagram che sul campo



La rosa sarebbe lo stesso indebolita.Binho,pur nei suoi limiti,sta dando una mano.Senza non avremo alternative,praticamente un parco attaccanti di sole 3 unita'.Poi che dire,va benissimo,cediamone altri,tanto in difesa e centrocampo non arrivano altri elementi,nel caso si facesse male Elsha vado a giocare io!

Per me 20 mln di euro sono una vagonata!


----------



## prebozzio (19 Dicembre 2012)

Delusione clamorosa, fallimento totale. Da un'altra parte magari avrà modo di esplodere, ma al Milan il suo tempo è finito.


----------



## The P (19 Dicembre 2012)

mai mi sarei aspettano nella vita uno scambio Pato-Paulinho


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> mai mi sarei aspettano nella vita uno scambio Pato-Paulinho



Di chi è la news?


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Macchè Paulinho. Buon giocatore, niente di clamoroso. Soldi per Pato, soldi.


----------



## MisterBet (20 Dicembre 2012)

Paulinho è extra...


----------



## Vinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Via, via. Andrà a fare il fenomeno nei campi di banane, con Dingo e Clarenzio.


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Paulinho è forte ma non lo voglio. Sono stuffo di questi brasiliani.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Via, via. Andrà a fare il fenomeno nei campi di banane, con Dingo e Clarenzio.



E con quello che "Ha la magia nei piedi"


----------



## The P (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Di chi è la news?



la leggevo qua su...


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Il suo procuratore ha detto che pato gradisce la destinazione e non ci saranno grossi ostacoli nel trovare 1 accordo per il contratto. Stanno aspettando che il milan accetti l offerta. Ok ciao peto buona fortuna


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Dicembre 2012)

il procuratore di pato gilmar veloz: " chi non andrebbe al corinthians? e' come barca o real"



"chi non si scoperebbe rosy bindi? e' come belen e la canalis"


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Paolo Bardelli di calciomercatonews parla di un inserimento del *Chelsea* viste le difficoltà nella trattativa per *Falcao*
Se fosse vero potremmo anche aprire una piccola asta


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Paolo Bardelli di calciomercatonews parla di un inserimento del *Chelsea* viste le difficoltà nella trattativa per *Falcao*
> Se fosse vero potremmo anche aprire una piccola asta



Ovviamente se fosse vera la news è una cosa positiva.Il dubbio è che se il Chelsea sia realmente interessato ad un giocatore fragile che s'andrebbe ad aggiungere ad un altro in perenne difficolta' da anni come Torres.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

bye bye


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Addio cesso



.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

*Il presidente del Timao,Edu Gaspar*,in una delle ultime interviste post-mondiale per club al quotidiano brasiliano *"A Lancenet"*,ha chiaramente detto che *Pato* interessa ma allo stesso tempo la societa' *non è cosi' ricca e florida da poter investire 15 mln sul papero milanista*


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2012)

eccoci... arriva l'in... (pensate voi un modo carino per dire che si prende la dietro.. non mi viene  )


----------



## Francy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Timao,Edu Gaspar*,in una delle ultime interviste post-mondiale per club al quotidiano brasiliano *"A Lancenet"*,ha chiaramente detto che *Pato* interessa ma allo stesso tempo la societa' *non è cosi' ricca e florida da poter investire 15 mln sul papero milanista*



In realtà era alla festa della squadra, e ha detto:"15 mln? Davvero siamo così ricchi? Adesso godiamoci la festa"

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A Lancenet, è arrivata la conferma implicita con sorriso anche del dirigente del Corinthians, Edu Gaspar: "Chi ha dato la notizia è serissimo. L'offerta da 15 milioni per Pato? Siamo così ricchi (ride, ndr)? Adesso ci godiamo la festa, poi vediamo...".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Chiaramente non può dire: "Si, acquisteremo Pato per 15 milioni", le trattative si fanno o almeno si dovrebbero fare sotto traccia. Detto questo spero vivamente che il sogno di vedere Pato fuori dai ******** possa avverarsi in questo gennaio, sarebbe una delle cose più belle della storia dell'A.C. Milan.


----------



## MisterBet (20 Dicembre 2012)

Addirittura? Siamo arrivati a livelli di disperazione rari...a me fa solo tristezza per quello che poteva essere e non è stato, o meglio lo è stato solo in parte perchè qualcuno se lo dimentica ma qualcosina ha fatto comunque con la nostra maglia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Addirittura? Siamo arrivati a livelli di disperazione rari...


Quest'anno abbiamo battuto ogni record, in negativo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> In realtà era alla festa della squadra, e ha detto:"15 mln? Davvero siamo così ricchi? Adesso godiamoci la festa"
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> A Lancenet, è arrivata la conferma implicita con sorriso anche del dirigente del Corinthians, Edu Gaspar: "Chi ha dato la notizia è serissimo. L'offerta da 15 milioni per Pato? Siamo così ricchi (ride, ndr)? Adesso ci godiamo la festa, poi vediamo...".



Era un chiaro modo per dire che interessa ma non a quelle cifre.


----------



## Francy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era un chiaro modo per dire che interessa ma non a quelle cifre.



Puntualizzavo, perchè chi ha riportato le parole nel post precedente (non tu, il giornalista), ne ha travisato il senso.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Puntualizzavo, perchè chi ha riportato le parole nel post precedente (non tu, il giornalista), ne ha travisato il senso.



Il fatto è che quando postiamo una notizia dobbiamo creare un intervento basandoci ovviamente sulle news,ma creando una bozza che sia nostra,cioe' di chi posta le notizie inerenti al calciomercato,squadre,partita.Quindi non trascritto l'articolo del sito,ma ho cercato di fare un summa e non scopiazzare,come ci richiede Maryo.Forse ho frainteso le parole di Gaspar,ma credo che il senso sia quello.


----------



## cris (20 Dicembre 2012)

gli è scoppiato il cervello, poteva a mani basse diventare un fuoriclasse


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Qualche anno fa mi sarei strappato i capelli per una sua eventuale cessione, adesso invece ne godo copiosamente. Via Peto del Kaiser


----------



## jaws (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiaramente non può dire: "Si, acquisteremo Pato per 15 milioni", le trattative si fanno o almeno si dovrebbero fare sotto traccia. Detto questo spero vivamente che il sogno di vedere Pato fuori dai ******** possa avverarsi in questo gennaio, sarebbe una delle cose più belle della storia dell'A.C. Milan.



Sarò strano io ma posso trovare centinaia di cose più belle di questa, forse addirittura migliaia


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2012)

Finalmente una mossa di mercato giusta.
Via Peto, dentro un attaccante sano, forte e con tanta voglia di fare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ci sono veramente tanti, ma tanti attaccanti che potremmo prendere al posto di Pato e che ci farebbero fare, secondo me, il salto di qualità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sarò strano io ma posso trovare centinaia di cose più belle di questa, forse addirittura migliaia


È volutamente un'esagerazione


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ve lo dicevo che una squadra brasiliana non ha 15 mln per un cartellino.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ve lo dicevo che una squadra brasiliana non ha 15 mln per un cartellino.


Casse di banane in quantità.
Fossi in Galliani mi toglierei qualche sassolino dalla scarpa...


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2012)

Per Pato e Robinho se ci portano 18mln è oro colato. Lo ripeto. Altro che 25 mln.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

* Rischia di saltare la trattativa tra il Milan ed il Corinthians per il trasferimento di Alexandre Pato*. Secondo quanto riportato da *CN24* i negoziati sarebbero stati interrotti alla notizia di una proposta di 30 milioni di euro ricevuta dal Milan (e poi rifiutata) da parte del Paris Saint Germain. Sembra che i dirigenti del Corinthians abbiano sospesi i colloqui con il Milan riservandosi di riaprirli a gennaio.


----------



## Francy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> * Rischia di saltare la trattativa tra il Milan ed il Corinthians per il trasferimento di Alexandre Pato*. Secondo quanto riportato da *CN24* i negoziati sarebbero stati interrotti alla notizia di una proposta di 30 milioni di euro ricevuta dal Milan (e poi rifiutata) da parte del Paris Saint Germain. Sembra che i dirigenti del Corinthians abbiano sospesi i colloqui con il Milan riservandosi di riaprirli a gennaio.



Scusami volevo farti una domanda. CN24 cosa è? Un programma, un sito? Vedo che spesso viene citato, ma non so cosa sia.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Scusami volevo farti una domanda. CN24 cosa è? Un programma, un sito? Vedo che spesso viene citato, ma non so cosa sia.



Il sito calcionews24


----------



## milanissimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

cioè fatemi capire, 30 milioni per sto cesso e noi li abbiamo ancora rifiutati??????????


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> cioè fatemi capire, 30 milioni per sto cesso e noi li abbiamo ancora rifiutati??????????



...io l'ho riportata ma spero sia una notizia falsa.


----------



## Francy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sito calcionews24



Grazie mille blu, sempre rapido e puntuale


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> cioè fatemi capire, 30 milioni per sto cesso e noi li abbiamo ancora rifiutati??????????



Ma credo sia una balla,altrimenti Galliani lo portava in spalla a Parigi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> cioè fatemi capire, 30 milioni per sto cesso e noi li abbiamo ancora rifiutati??????????


 è già pronto lo show per il processo di Biscardi:
Biscardi:"Brondo....bresidende? grazie per aver trattenuto questo fantastico cambione al milan.Grazie bresidende"


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è già pronto lo show per il processo di Biscardi:
> Biscardi:"Brondo....bresidende? grazie per aver trattenuto questo fantastico cambione al milan.Grazie bresidende"



Basta con Pato, ci ha già danneggiati abbastanza.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (21 Dicembre 2012)

L'unico che, sondo me, ci farebbe fare un passo in avanti è De Rossi...


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Dicembre 2012)

Dai ragazzi, Pato è già venduto, mancano solo le firme nero su bianco. 15 mln è l'offerta ufficiale, detta anche da Galliani, c'è poco di cui discutere


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Basta con Pato,* l'abbiamo già danneggiato* abbastanza.


fixed 


Comunque si, basta, meglio per entrambi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

ora non so dove ma ho letto che il Corinthians ha negato di aver offert 15 mln per pato ma allora che vogliono?  sti brasialiani peggio di noi sono.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;83628 ha scritto:


> ora non so dove ma ho letto che il Corinthians ha negato di aver offert 15 mln per pato ma allora che vogliono?  sti brasialiani peggio di noi sono.



Lo vogliono in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo vogliono in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto.



no basta sto diritto di riscatto finisce che a giugno lo rivediamo :S


----------



## tamba84 (21 Dicembre 2012)

non sò se esser spiaciuto o meno.


----------



## gabuz (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> ora non so dove ma ho letto che il Corinthians ha negato di aver offert 15 mln per pato ma allora che vogliono?  sti brasialiani peggio di noi sono.


Il Corinthians ha negato di aver offerto 15 mln per la metà di Pato


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il Corinthians ha negato di aver offerto 15 mln per la metà di Pato



cioe hanno offert 15 mln per tutto pato? o manco quello? perche ho letto veloce che ero di fretta e non ho capito bene.


----------



## gabuz (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;83648 ha scritto:


> cioe hanno offert 15 mln per tutto pato? o manco quello? perche ho letto veloce che ero di fretta e non ho capito bene.


Hanno solo smentito l'eventuale offerta da 15 mln per la metà. In pratica hanno detto che non hanno i soldi per comprare un giocatore valutato 30 mln. Se poi questi 15 mln per tutto il cartellino siano reali o una bufala non l'hanno specificato.


----------



## Harvey (21 Dicembre 2012)

Da fare anche a 15 tutto, non li riprendiamo più...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

ah ok capito grazie , cmq 15 mln e poco per il suo potenziale, ma cmq e vero che 15 mln non li offre nessuno aime


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Il club brasiliano ha detto ufficialmente il giorno della vittoria del mondiale che Pato lo vogliono, è il loro sogno, ma che non possono assolutamente spendere 15 mln per il cartellino. 

Le possibilità sono darlo in prestito o darlo ad una cifra bassa e in cambio avere qualche calciatore per oggi o il futuro. 

Questa è la realtà dei fatti, altro che 15 mln!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

con il cavolo in prestito!!! che di diano una contropartita valida altrimenti ciao


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;83740 ha scritto:


> con il cavolo in prestito!!! che di diano una contropartita valida altrimenti ciao



Il punto è che contropartite degne, Paulinho a parte, non ne hanno. E a me quel giocatore francamente non dice nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto è che contropartite degne, Paulinho a parte, non ne hanno. E a me quel giocatore francamente non dice nulla.


già, poi paulinho ha già praticamente un accordo con l'inter,o si da in prestito e a giugno torna sperando che faccia bene e lo vendiamo, ma in europa non so chi lo voglia.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;83750 ha scritto:


> già, poi paulinho ha già praticamente un accordo con l'inter,o si da in prestito e a giugno torna sperando che faccia bene e lo vendiamo, ma in europa non so chi lo voglia.



Paulinho non ha nessun pre-accordo con l'Inter. Il giocatore ora che è finito il mondiale può partire, anche perchè è un 88, molte squadre europee hanno chiesto informazioni su di lui, il club brasiliano ha fissato il prezzo, chi lo paga se lo prende. Squadre fortemente interessate a lui sono sopratutto PSG e Inter comunque. 

Per quanto riguarda Pato ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2014, ergo darlo in prestito è un rischio enorme, perchè se va male il prossimo anno non lo vendi più a nessuno dal momento in cui di li a sei mesi può firmare un pre contratto con chiunque. Se lo dai in prestito senza obbligo di riscatto è perchè speri che in Brasile si rigeneri e poi torni per restare. 

C'è solo una cosa da fare ormai con Pato, venderlo subito a titolo definitivo, te lo pagano poco questo è vero, ma piuttosto di niente meglio anche quel poco.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> ah ok capito grazie , cmq 15 mln e poco per il suo potenziale, ma cmq e vero che 15 mln non li offre nessuno aime



15 mln per un attacante rotto e finito è molto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> 15 mln per un attacante rotto e finito è molto.



non e finito come ho detto tantissime volte sono convinta che lontano dal milan puo tornare quello di prima


----------



## Francy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque il Presidente ha semplicemente detto che non ha intenzione di offrire 15 mln per la metà. Vediamo che succede, si capirà molto da dopodomani, quando Galliani andrà in Brasile. L'ha detto anche oggi Allegri se non erro.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Paulinho comunque è extra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

Presidente Corinthians:”Non spenderemo 30 milioni per Pato.”​
Il presidente del Corinthians conferma la volontà di portare Pato al Timao.

notizia completa su:Presidente Corinthians:”Non spenderemo 30 milioni per Pato.” |


----------



## sheva90 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Vanno bene anche 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Perché dovrebbe valerne 30 ? Io direi che 15 è una cifra congrua. È chiaro che non se ne può far nulla se ne pretendiamo 30...


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ma anche 15, caro!


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Dicembre 2012)

Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.


Così potrebbe non essere male,ma "riesplodere" in Brasile non mi sembra difficile.Adriano lì è riuscito a "riprendersi" ma tornato in Italia si è visto che il treno per il calcio europeo era bello che andato.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Dicembre 2012)

No ma infatti io sono molto scettico sul fatto di riprenderlo in caso faccia bene li.
Secondo me una volta ceduto, ognuno per la sua strada e non ci pensa più nessuno.


----------



## Francy (22 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.



E uno è andato. Con una formula intelligente fra l'altro. Se parte solo lui sono d'accordo con Galliani, non importa che arrivi nessuno, alla fine è un "esubero". Abbiamo Boateng, Pazzini e Niang che possono giocare in quella posizione e che hanno caratteristiche diverse. L'importante è che arrivi un centrocampista che sappia fare le due fasi e che arrivi un sostituto di Robinho all'altezza qualora se ne andasse anche lui.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.



se è così, non è male come operazione. 
anche se credo che una volta tornato in brasile, perda totalmente i ritmi del calcio europeo, difficile poi tornare indietro, soprattutto per lui che non riesce a trovare continuità.


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2012)

Non vi libererete mai di lui


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.



Sarebbe perfetto


----------



## franko1986 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Perdere sia Pato sia Robinho per poi ritrovarci con una seconda scelta presa dal mercato di Gennaio è un azzardo. L'ennesimo di questa stagione. Sinceramente non so Allegri quanto ancora potrà far resuscitare i morti e continuare con i miracoli che sta facendo.


----------



## Hammer (22 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.



quindi milioni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2012)

bhè sarebbe un ottima operazione secondo me


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2012)

Se davvero è ricomprabile ( anche per 20, che mi frega ) è un operazione capolavoro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.


Manca solo l'ufficialità   ma che significa che in caso di riesplosione torna indietro ?  nel caso, non lo tratterrebbe il Corinthians ? Boh, un'operazione del genere non può che andarci bene. Speriamo che chiudano il prima possibile.


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Dicembre 2012)

unica cosa darlo in brasile.....


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Dicembre 2012)

15 milioni davvero?
subito!! cosi possiamo comprare anche un paio di noccioline per i panchinari


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2012)

Il Presidente del *Corinthians* su *Pato*:"Siamo ancora in una fase embrionale, *è come far innamorare una donna*. Prima si sonda il terreno, scopri dove abita, il suo numero di telefono, parli con le sue amiche, vedi cosa le piace, se è interessata a te. Dopo la inviti a cena e, se è il caso, organizzi altri appuntamenti per avere successo. E quando scoppia l'amore diventa la tua fidanzata e la porti a casa. Ogni cosa a suo tempo. Bisogna andare avanti con calma".


----------



## milanissimo (22 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Presidente del *Corinthians* su *Pato*:"Siamo ancora in una fase embrionale, *è come far innamorare una donna*. Prima si sonda il terreno, scopri dove abita, il suo numero di telefono, parli con le sue amiche, vedi cosa le piace, se è interessata a te. Dopo la inviti a cena e, se è il caso, organizzi altri appuntamenti per avere successo. E quando scoppia l'amore diventa la tua fidanzata e la porti a casa. Ogni cosa a suo tempo. Bisogna andare avanti con calma".


allora siamo apposto perchè Pato sà molto di prima donna


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che manca solo l'ufficialità. 15 mln di euro e in caso di ri-esplosione del Papero tornerebbe indietro alla stessa cifra.



Sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

*Allegri: Pato? Mi spiace tantissimo vada via, è potenziale Pallone d'Oro".*


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

Dai su, manca solo nero su bianco!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

*Pedulla sulla possibile cessione di Pato: 

“A me non risulta questa offerta di 15 milioni e al momento non credo che il Corinthians abbia intenzione di spendere una cifra simile. In Brasile non ci sono mai state operazioni a questi livelli e questa mi sembra una cosa mediatica, con tutto il rispetto per il lavoro degli altri. Sia chiaro, Pato piace ma lo vogliono prendere alle loro condizioni”.*


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Dicembre 2012)

Credo in Pedullà


----------



## Snake (24 Dicembre 2012)

No infatti non ci sono mai state, Tevez proprio il Corinthians lo pagò poco


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

si appunto manco io ci credo, sta a vedere che va via solo in prestito, figurati se spendono 15 mln per pato.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> No infatti non ci sono mai state, Tevez proprio il Corinthians lo pagò poco



Beh, se escludi quel caso lì, ha ragione Pedullà, ad oggi, in entrata certe cifre non sono neanche state sfiorate. E sempre nel caso Tevez, il proprietario del cartellino era il Corinthians o la MSI (che va detto controllava in buona parte anche la società brasiliana) di Joorabchian? 
Non a caso, anche dopo aver lasciato il Brasile, sia Tevez e Mascherano sono rimasti di proprietà della MSI per diversi anni, Tevez almeno fino al passaggio al City.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Allegri: Pato? Mi spiace tantissimo vada via, è potenziale Pallone d'Oro".*


L'ha detto sul serio ?


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi *incontro tra Galliani e il Corinthians per parlare di Pato*. Novità nel pomeriggio/sera


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ha detto sul serio ?



yes.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> No infatti non ci sono mai state, Tevez proprio il Corinthians lo pagò poco



Quella trattativa fu un pò particolare, perchè di fatto subentrò la MSI che pagò quasi interamente il cartellino di Tevez.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Dicembre 2012)

Se Galliani è andato a trattare, Berlusca avrà accettato il trasferimento. A meno che non provi a fare un'altra mossa politica: io i campioni li tengo!


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che POTENZIALMENTE sia (stato) un pallone d'oro, secondo me è lampante.
Ma pure Adriano, per me, potenzialmente era da pallone d'oro.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma che POTENZIALMENTE sia (stato) un pallone d'oro, secondo me è lampante.
> Ma pure Adriano, per me, potenzialmente era da pallone d'oro.



La storia è piena di giocatori che sarebbero stati da pallone d'oro ma per svariati motivi non ce l'hanno fatta... e Pato non sarà l'ultimo caso... Adriano come ricordi tu... io ci metto anche Del Piero per dire... Owen ce l'ha fatta a vincerlo per sua fortuna, ma poi la carriera la ricordiamo tutti...


----------



## milanissimo (26 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> La storia è piena di giocatori che sarebbero stati da pallone d'oro ma per svariati motivi non ce l'hanno fatta... e Pato non sarà l'ultimo caso... Adriano come ricordi tu... io ci metto anche Del Piero per dire... Owen ce l'ha fatta a vincerlo per sua fortuna, ma poi la carriera la ricordiamo tutti...



si vabbè ma non puoi paragonare Del Piero a Pato dai il primo è stato un campione che ho invidiato per anni agli juventini, il secondo è una barzelletta ormai che tutti ci deridono dietro...se uno non vince il pallone d oro non vuole dire niente,neanche Baresi lo ha mai vinto. io mi sarei accontentato di un Pato che facesse la metà della carriera di Del Piero.. stiamo attenti a fare certi paragoni per cortesia.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Tutti i fantallenatori ringraziano perchè così non rischieranno più di prendere Pato al fantacalcio dagli anni prossimi... tutti gli anni c'è sempre qualche poveraccio che cede alla tentazione e puntualmente si piglia il pacco (a me capitò nell'anno di Leotardo quando inizio con i suoi millemila infortuni)


----------



## sheva90 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Sono contento, ormai è irrecuperabile.


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Dalla Gazzetta: si parte da una *base di 15 milioni di Euro*. Poi Galliani andrà a piazzare Robinho. Con i soldi incassati, assalto a Balotelli e Drogba


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Credo che chiudano.


I diritti del Brasilerao comunque iniziano a essere un prodotto interessante ( Seedorf, Forlan, Deco, Fred, Neymar, Robinho, Pato, Ronaldinho), spero che SKY se li prenda, la Liga la può lasciare dov'è.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2012)

> Con i soldi incassati, assalto a Balotelli e Drogba



quindi in pratica i soldi incassati li gettiamo subito nel c*sso senza un minimo di pianificazione per il futuro


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> si vabbè ma non puoi paragonare Del Piero a Pato dai il primo è stato un campione che ho invidiato per anni agli juventini, il secondo è una barzelletta ormai che tutti ci deridono dietro...se uno non vince il pallone d oro non vuole dire niente,neanche Baresi lo ha mai vinto. io mi sarei accontentato di un Pato che facesse la metà della carriera di Del Piero.. stiamo attenti a fare certi paragoni per cortesia.



Ma io non li ho affatto paragonati, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo messo sul tavolo una serie di giocatori, che per diversi motivi non hanno vinto il pallone d'oro pur avendone le capacità. Del Piero secondo me senza quel tremendo infortunio di Udine l'avrebbe vinto. 

Che poi Del Piero sia assieme a Xavi uno dei più grandi rimpianti rossoneri non v'è dubbio, un grande. Sia come calciatore che come uomo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

*Oggi pomeriggio è in programma l'incontro tra Galliani e il Corinthians per la cessione di Pato. L'ad del Milan e la dirigenza del Timao discuteranno nei dettagli i termini del possibile affare. *


----------



## Francy (26 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;86562 ha scritto:


> *Oggi pomeriggio è in programma l'incontro tra Galliani e il Corinthians per la cessione di Pato. L'ad del Milan e la dirigenza del Timao discuteranno nei dettagli i termini del possibile affare. *



A quest'ora in Brasile si sta per pranzare. Quindi si entra in zona Galliani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

solo a pranzo sono la no so gli orari


----------



## Francy (26 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;86567 ha scritto:


> solo a pranzo sono la no so gli orari



In teoria sei ore circa, poi dipende da dove sono.


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2012)

Prima della fine dell'anno lo voglio fuori, ma anche entro la fine della giornata...


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> In teoria sei ore circa, poi dipende da dove sono.



No in Brasile c'è 3 o 4 ore... dipende dagli stati che han l'ora legale... In Minas Gerais dove abitano i miei amici ci son 3 ore di differenza


----------



## Francy (26 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No in Brasile c'è 3 o 4 ore... dipende dagli stati che han l'ora legale... In Minas Gerais dove abitano i miei amici ci son 3 ore di differenza



S', vanno dalle quattro alle cinque ora, ho controllato, non avevo contato poi il fuso orario.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, mettetevi l'anima in pace, nei prossimi giorni non accadrà nulla.
Verrà tutto ufficializzato nell'anno nuovo, per questioni di bilancio.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mettetevi l'anima in pace, nei prossimi giorni non accadrà nulla.
> Verrà tutto ufficializzato nell'anno nuovo, per questioni di bilancio.



si ma in qualsiasi caso eh... il mercato italiano fino al 2 è chiuso


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Non abbiate fretta, anche perchè prima di gennaio non ci sarà alcun tipo di ufficialità, le brasiliane stanno cercando sponsor a destra e manca.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si ma in qualsiasi caso eh... il mercato italiano fino al 2 è chiuso



Intendevo i discorsi "si aspetta solo l'apertura del mercato per l'ufficialità", son tutte pirlate.

Queste cessioni devono andare a bilancio nel 2013.

E comunque, quello brasiliano dovrebbe essere aperto, per quanto riguarda le uscite, credo si possa trattare cmq.


----------



## Francy (26 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Intendevo i discorsi "si aspetta solo l'apertura del mercato per l'ufficialità", son tutte pirlate.
> 
> Queste cessioni devono andare a bilancio nel 2013.
> 
> E comunque, quello brasiliano dovrebbe essere aperto, per quanto riguarda le uscite, credo si possa trattare cmq.



Non ne sono sicuro, ma ho letto sulla Gazzetta di qualche giorno fa che il calciomercato brasiliano apre il 15 gennaio e chiude il 15 aprile 2013.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro, ma ho letto sulla Gazzetta di qualche giorno fa che il calciomercato brasiliano apre il 15 gennaio e chiude il 15 aprile 2013.



Ah ok, allora pardon 

Comunque la sostanza secondo me non cambia, per me lo vendono


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

*Breaking News da Carlo Laudisa. Il Corinthians ha formalizzato l'offerta di 15 milioni per Pato. La cessione è all'orizzonte*


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Breaking News da Carlo Laudisa. Il Corinthians ha formalizzato l'offerta di 15 milioni per Pato. La cessione è all'orizzonte*



Eccolo, come volevasi dimostrare. Admin sempre puntuale


----------



## Doctore (26 Dicembre 2012)

il city ha perso in campionato e forse potrebbe contribuire in qualche modo il discorso balotelli


----------



## Nick (26 Dicembre 2012)

La Gazzetta dice che manca solo l'ufficialità.


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Finalmente


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Aggiornato primo post


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2012)

15 da questo 10 dall'altro piu o meno 20 e passa...scometto che andranno a bilancio


----------



## Francy (26 Dicembre 2012)

Che serva da lezione per il Santos &co. Se il club brasiliano paga, vede il cammello. Una è quasi fatta.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Oramai che è andato,a me dispiace che aldila' dei problemi fisici che hanno devastato il fisico,al ragazzo sia sempre mancato quell'aspetto mentale del campione,cosa che credevo potesse acquisire col tempo.Certo qualche rimpianto c'è,tecnicamente al Milan è stato sicuramente uno degli attaccanti piu' forti degli ultimi 20 anni.Ma con la sola tecnica puoi far poca.In quanto all'offerta,direi che 15 mln sono un'offerta congrua al suo valore odierno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 15 da questo 10 dall'altro piu o meno 20 e passa...scometto che andranno a bilancio



Ma anche se ne dovessimo incassare 100 da quei 2,il tutto andrebbe a bilancio.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, il bilancio 2013 è sanissimo. Si potrà iniziare a investire di nuovo [certo non cifre folli come PSG, City o Real], però potremo tornare a respirare.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

15 mln? Per uno come Pato ora come ora sono soldi regalati


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

*Al summit sta partecipando anche l'agente di Pato, Gilmar Veloz.*


----------



## Graxx (26 Dicembre 2012)

Con pato e robinho prendiamo 25 mln e risparmiamo 16 mln d'ingaggio...vediamo di investire tutti questi soldi in maniera decente...o almeno di non sperperarli acquistando magari i vari sissoko drogba e quant'altro, giocatori vecchi e costosi che nulla hanno più a che fare con il progetto Milan...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Con pato e robinho prendiamo 25 mln e risparmiamo 16 mln d'ingaggio...vediamo di investire tutti questi soldi in maniera decente...o almeno di non sperperarli acquistando magari i vari sissoko drogba e quant'altro, giocatori vecchi e costosi che nulla hanno più a che fare con il progetto Milan...



Appunto,risparmiati,non acquisti con le cessioni.Quel che si potrebbe investire derivano dai 23-25 mln provenienti dalle casse brasiliane.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Dicembre 2012)

sembra proprio finita la sua carriera al Milan...almeno per adesso


----------



## Milo (26 Dicembre 2012)

un anno fà si poteva riscuote 35 milioni da lui.....




mha...


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Dispiace per le capacità che aveva, enormi. Ma bisogna valutare quello che effettivamente da, non quello che potrebbe. Il suo apporto negli ultimi anni, tranne in qualche mese dello scudetto, è stato praticamente nullo. E' giustissimo cederlo, prendere addirittura 15 mln viste le sue condizioni fisiche è un qualcosa che nessuno si aspettava, è tanta roba che sommata ai soldi dell'ingaggio che si risparmiano è una gran bella boccata d'ossigeno. 

Peccato perchè un anno fa ne avremmo presi il doppio, però accontentiamoci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

grazie di tutto alexandre io ti ricordero cosi:


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2012)

Fuori pato e robinho, per cortesia prendiamo un attaccante decente... drogba ad esempio il resto puo prendere strootman e un difensore decente


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Fuori i brasiliani e dentro una punta sola, abbiamo Niang a cui è giusto dare più spazio.


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Drogba + Strootman + un difensore e... 

Non dico altro


----------



## milanissimo (26 Dicembre 2012)

dai dai che ci liberiamo del pacco...forza Galliani!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Drogba + Strootman + un difensore e...
> 
> Non dico altro


ma magaaari io ho paura che in attacco arriva uno scarso


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

*Laudisa: Il prossimo appuntamento, quello definitivo per le firme tra Pato Corinthians e Milan è fissato per Capodanno.*

Preparate i botti


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

il 1 gennaio 2013 o quando apre il mercato ci sarà l'ufficialità allora, cioe pazzesco a quanto pare e piu semplice del previsto per pato, pensavo fosse piu veloce la cessione di robinho e invece...


----------



## Graxx (26 Dicembre 2012)

prendere drogba che ha 33 anni e fargli un contratto pluriennale a cifre altissime sarebbe una ****** mostruosa...drogba come giocatore non si discute..ma sarebbe una ****** assurda...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Il prossimo appuntamento, quello definitivo per le firme tra Pato Corinthians e Milan è fissato per Capodanno.*
> 
> Preparate i botti


Brinderò alla cessione di Peto, come sono felice.


----------



## Graxx (26 Dicembre 2012)

mi correggo...non 33 anni...ma a marzo ne fa 35...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Drogba + Strootman + un difensore e...
> 
> Non dico altro


Anche altro ? Drogba, Strootman e difensore sarebbe un mercato da pipponi terribili


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

drogba va per i 35 anni nel 2013. io sono favorevole ovviamente dipende dalle cifre


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2012)

un grAn bellA notiziA


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2012)

Adesso prepariamo i colpi necessari per rendere questa squadra quanto meno decente senza che El Shaarawy debba fare il fenomeno ogni singola partita, io dico che vista la situazione di Balotelli dovremmo aspettare un po', cioè Drogba 34 enne è un bel peso lì davanti ma al massimo ti fa un anno abbastanza decente e poi devi già sostituirlo, mentre Balotelli se fatto crescere ma soprattutto fatto GIOCARE potrà davvero esplodere in un contesto dove lui è il punto di riferimento e non un panchinaro di lusso dove o segna 1 gol a partita o torna a fare la panchina perché a Mancini gli girano i maroni.
Detto questo, visto che per Pato sembra già fatta io mi butterei immediatamente su Strootman, ci avanzerebbe pure qualcosa e avremmo finalmente un buon talento a centrocampo e funzionale al tipo di gioco della squadra.
Non so cosa ci vogliano fare con quei soldi ma se cedono all'istante i 2 pirletti brasiliani avranno già almeno un accordo con uno tra Drogba e Raiola, altrimenti sarebbe la cosa più stupida che si possa fare attualmente.
Il resto per la difesa, se per una volta ne spendessimo 8 per un talento semisconosciuto ma che possa crescere col tempo sarebbe meglio, solo che di colpi di genio a parte Silva qualche anno fa ne hanno avuti ben pochi in dirigenza negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2012)

gli unici a far svalutare un giocatore di 20 milioni nel giro di un anno siamo noi (da 35 a 15 milioni)


----------



## Doctore (26 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> gli unici a far svalutare un giocatore di 20 milioni nel giro di un anno siamo noi (da 35 a 15 milioni)


Vedremo cosa fara al corinzias


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Drogba + Strootman + un difensore e...
> 
> Non dico altro



Beato te che sei cosi' ottimista Maryo.


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beato te che sei cosi' ottimista Maryo.



Eheheh è solo una speranza. Difficilmente diventerà reale


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2012)

finalmente 

un pò mi dispiace comunque... il giocatore che era nel 2008-2009 era fenomenale, speriamo che in questi 6 mesi si ritrovi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> un grAn bellA notiziA



...con quasi un anno di ritardo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2012)

ma va in prestito o definitivo?


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma va in prestito o definitivo?



Definitivo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Definitivo



galliani vuole forse rompere la tradizione del prestito con diritto di riscatto? una nuova era sta arrivando, bravi maya 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sono pronto a scommettere che se si ristabilisse entro 2 anni se lo prende l'inter 

sicuro proprio


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> galliani vuole forse rompere la tradizione del prestito con diritto di riscatto? una nuova era sta arrivando, bravi maya
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Pare che Galliani voglia introdurre una clausola: se Pato riesploderà in Brasile, il Milan avrà la priorità sull'acquisto.


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...con quasi un anno di ritardo.



meglio tardi che mai


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pare che Galliani voglia introdurre una clausola: se Pato riesploderà in Brasile, il Milan avrà la priorità sull'acquisto.



ah già... le clausole... altro pezzo forte di galliani


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pare che Galliani voglia introdurre una clausola: se Pato *riesploderà *in Brasile, il Milan avrà la priorità sull'acquisto.





Perche si è gia esploso?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ah già... le clausole... altro pezzo forte di galliani



già mi immagino la clausola se Pato non fa almeno 15 presenze, ovvero si rompe in continuazione come qua, a giugno dobbiamo ridare al corinthians 15 milioni e riprenderci Pato

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche altro ? Drogba, Strootman e difensore sarebbe un mercato da pipponi terribili



ci sono le elezioni Silvio qualche nome altisonante lo deve prendere per forza...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> già mi immagino la clausola se Pato non fa almeno 15 presenze, ovvero si rompe in continuazione come qua, a giugno dobbiamo ridare al corinthians 15 milioni e riprenderci Pato



oppure pato che va al corinthians per 15 milioni ma se fa bene torna al milan gratis

e dopo 2 secondi salta la trattativa


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Il Ds del Corinthians:"Pato? Noi vogliamo comprare, il Milan vendere. Aspettiamo una risposta entro il 3 Gennaio".


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

ancora stanno valutando la proposta accettate


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Dicembre 2012)

Visto che va in brasile io metterei nel contratto un bel diritto di prelazione x il futuro nei confronti del ragazzo!!non si sa mai


----------



## milanissimo (26 Dicembre 2012)

no dai non ce la faccio proprio ad aspettare fino al 3 Gennaio...dai Fester chiudi subito!

metti che si spacca ancora in questi giorni poi non ce lo comprano più


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> meglio tardi che mai



...anche questo è vero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2012)

Niente copia incolla e niente link
[MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

*Il corriere della sera annuncia che i giochi ormai sono fatti e titola Pato, addio Milan: Al Corinthians per 15 Milioni ed aggiunge che non si sa se Pato stia ancora con Barbara Berlusconi. *


----------



## Principe (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzo rovinato dal Milan avevano un talento che valeva il pallone d'oro e lo abbiamo distrutto complimenti ps se avessimo un minimo di intelligenza ci terremo un contro riscatto a 20 milioni per 1 anno ..... Questo e' proprio il minimo


----------



## Hammer (26 Dicembre 2012)

Complimenti:

1) alla lungimirante dirigenza, per aver distrutto un potenziale fenomeno di livello mondiale
2) a Barbarella, per averci fatto smenare una ventina di milioni
3) a Pato stesso, uomo senza palle che si sta rovinando una carriera
4) ancora alla dirigenza, perchè al posto del papero arriverà Ardemagni o Abbruscato


----------



## smallball (26 Dicembre 2012)

peccato averci rimesso almeno 20 milioni...spero x lui che si possa riprendere a casa sua


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il corriere della sera annuncia che i giochi ormai sono fatti e titola Pato, addio Milan: Al Corinthians per 15 Milioni ed aggiunge che non si sa se Pato stia ancora con Barbara Berlusconi. *



...mandiamo pure lei in Brasile.


----------



## Harvey (26 Dicembre 2012)

La società può anche aver responsabilità sul suo decorso fisico (e fino a un certo punto visto che si è dimostrato un caso cronico) ma dal punto di vista caratteriale ha dimostrato di valere poco e questo è tutto "merito" suo...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> La società può anche aver responsabilità sul suo decorso fisico (e fino a un certo punto visto che si è dimostrato un caso cronico) ma dal punto di vista caratteriale ha dimostrato di valere poco e questo è "tutto" merito suo...


----------



## tamba84 (27 Dicembre 2012)

non sò se essere più incazzato o deluso.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il corriere della sera annuncia che i giochi ormai sono fatti e titola Pato, addio Milan: Al Corinthians per 15 Milioni ed aggiunge che non si sa se Pato stia ancora con Barbara Berlusconi. *




Neanche dieci giorni fa erano insieme alla festa di Natale...dubito si siano lasciati e dubito i giochi con il Corinthians siano già fatti...


----------



## tamba84 (27 Dicembre 2012)

abbiamo perso un 23 enne potenziale fenomeno che non ha reso come le attese.

ma chi prendiamo al suo posto?ci conviene?


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

A me sta balenando una strana idea. detto che, pare, Pato se ne vada per 15 mln, perchè non bloccare la trattativa Robinho, tenercelo, e dirottare i soldi su Strootman? Credo che 15 mln di cartellino e 4 di stipendio siano più che sufficienti. Il delta delle due operazioni potrebbe anche vederci risparmiare 3-5 mln di cartellino e 4 lordi di ingaggio. Alla fine Pato, numericamente, in rosa è un esubero, e abbiamo carenze enormi a centrocampo.

Se proprio Robinho non muore di saudade secondo me l'idea potrebbe essere presa in considerazione. Forse è troppo intelligente per la dirigenza.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> A me sta balenando una strana idea. detto che, pare, Pato se ne vada per 15 mln, perchè non bloccare la trattativa Robinho, tenercelo, e dirottare i soldi su Strootman? Credo che 15 mln di cartellino e 4 di stipendio siano più che sufficienti. Il delta delle due operazioni potrebbe anche vederci risparmiare 3-5 mln di cartellino e 4 lordi di ingaggio. Alla fine Pato, numericamente, in rosa è un esubero, e abbiamo carenze enormi a centrocampo.
> 
> Se proprio Robinho non muore di saudade secondo me l'idea potrebbe essere presa in considerazione. Forse è troppo intelligente per la dirigenza.



robinho tra i 2 mi sembrava il più voglioso di tornare in patria, anche leggendo alcune dichiarazioni che ha rilasciato. 

cmq se si scatena un'asta tra le squadre brasiliane per lui, ben venga, magari riusciamo a portare a casa più del previsto.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo Sportmediaset la cessione verrà conclusa il prossimo 3 gennaio.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Dicembre 2012)

si lavora su clausole particolari sicuramente.
se sono bravi riescono a fregarsi anche 17mln...

Con la sua e quella di Robinho possiamo comprare un bell'attaccante.


----------



## Stex (27 Dicembre 2012)

peccato. mi manchera il papero.


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2012)

non so perche ma penso che se dovesse tornare ad essere un calciatore (anche di livello solo sufficiente) allora moratti sarebbe molto interessato al nostro ex futuro pallone d'oro sempre infortunato.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco una delle ultime foto pubblicate da Pato su instagram


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Ormai è tutto fatto e secondo la maggior parte dei quotidiani brasiliani le firme saranno siglate il 3 Gennaio.*


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tutti felici per la cessione. Ma vi lancio un sasso, cominciate a tremare per il sostituto, la ci sarà poco da ridere.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Dicembre 2012)

O Matri o Quaglia


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Matri, Nenè, Floccari, Biabiany, Borriello, Drogba  tanta roba i papabili...


----------



## Harvey (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Matri, Nenè, Floccari, Biabiany, Borriello, Drogba  tanta roba i papabili...



Si però Drogba anche se ottantenne e in ferie non metterlo vicino a sta gente


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si però Drogba anche se ottantenne e in ferie non metterlo vicino a sta gente



Ho fatto una lista di papabili


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Matri, Nenè, Floccari, Biabiany, Borriello, Drogba  tanta roba i papabili...



Nonostante i 34 anni,era necessario accostarlo alla robaccia precendente???


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2012)

diciamolo pure: è un altro Gourcuff


----------



## James Watson (27 Dicembre 2012)

A me dispiace, avevamo per le mani un diamante grezzo e siamo riusciti a trasformarlo in un bidone. Spero che là si possa riprendere..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Scusate, ma leggendo i vari commenti che vedo tra le diverse pagine: ma ancora pensate che i soldi delle cessioni sono re-investiti sul mercato? non vi sono bastati i precedenti?


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2012)

Chiunque al suo posto sarà meglio. Chiunque. Pato adesso è inutile, non serve niente, ci costa solo 6 milioni per niente.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Chiunque al suo posto sarà meglio. Chiunque. Pato adesso è inutile, non serve niente, ci costa solo 6 milioni per niente.



Chiaro che il contributo di Pato sia nullo e che quindi chiunque arrivi possa fare di più, per il semplice fatto che gioca. Ma io sono per la teoria che piuttosto di comprare un mediocre (come se non ne avessimo già abbastanza) me ne sto fermo e buono. E aspetto. 

La Juventus quest'estate piuttosto di comprare pur di comprare se n'è stata ferma, non è andata a comprare il primo attaccante pippa in circolazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chiaro che il contributo di Pato sia nullo e che quindi chiunque arrivi possa fare di più, per il semplice fatto che gioca. Ma io sono per la teoria che piuttosto di comprare un mediocre (come se non ne avessimo già abbastanza) me ne sto fermo e buono. E aspetto.
> 
> La Juventus quest'estate piuttosto di comprare pur di comprare se n'è stata ferma, non è andata a comprare il primo attaccante pippa in circolazione.



Si ma la Rubentus per la questione attaccante, in Italia, è l'ultimo dei suoi problemi eh...

Noi abbiamo un mucchio di problemi difesa centrocampo e anche attacco perche se non segna el non segna nessuno...


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chiaro che il contributo di Pato sia nullo e che quindi chiunque arrivi possa fare di più, per il semplice fatto che gioca. Ma io sono per la teoria che piuttosto di comprare un mediocre (come se non ne avessimo già abbastanza) me ne sto fermo e buono. E aspetto.
> 
> La Juventus quest'estate piuttosto di comprare pur di comprare se n'è stata ferma, non è andata a comprare il primo attaccante pippa in circolazione.



Ok, d'accordo. La cosa prioritaria è vendere Pato. Si può provare a puntare su Niang, far giocare Pazzini titolare (da brividi), insistere su Bojan...cioé cose che comunque potrebbero essere utili, ma Pato deve andare via!


----------



## Alex Keaton (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Juventus quest'estate piuttosto di comprare pur di comprare se n'è stata ferma, non è andata a comprare il primo attaccante pippa in circolazione.



Are you sure, Sir?


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Are you sure, Sir?



Assolutamente certo di ciò che ho detto, Bendtner è arrivato in prestito, non è stato acquistato il cartellino.


----------



## Prinz (27 Dicembre 2012)

Mai mi sarei mai aspettato un simile epilogo quando lo vidi esordire appena diciottenne contro il Napoli. Sono molto triste. Certo che col senno di poi sarebbe stato molto meglio concludere l'operazione col PSG lo scorso gennaio


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ecco una delle ultime foto pubblicate da Pato su instagram



io proprio non capisco perchè deve fare il bimbomìnchia fino all ultimo


----------



## James Watson (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> io proprio non capisco perchè deve fare il bimbomìnchia fino all ultimo



Ma dove sta il problema????? ma che cavolo ve ne frega di quello che posta su istagram? no, veramente, pato è un ossessione per alcuni..


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma dove sta il problema????? ma che cavolo ve ne frega di quello che posta su istagram? no, veramente, pato è un ossessione per alcuni..



capisco che sei un fan di Pato ma se permetti a molti tifosi del Milan dà fastidio vederlo ritratto in queste pose vedendo prima con che atteggiamento superficiale si approccia al professionismo del suo lavoro.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> capisco che sei un fan di Pato ma se permetti a molti tifosi del Milan dà fastidio vederlo ritratto in queste pose vedendo prima con che atteggiamento superficiale si approccia al professionismo del suo lavoro.



Credo che dia fastidio solo a te


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> capisco che sei un fan di Pato ma se permetti a molti tifosi del Milan dà fastidio vederlo ritratto in queste pose vedendo prima con che atteggiamento superficiale si approccia al professionismo del suo lavoro.



Comunque Pato si è vestito da Babbo Natale per gli auguri del Milan ai tifosi, un'operazione pubblicitaria. Se fuori dal campo è felice meglio per lui, ma dal Milan se ne deve comunque andare. Alla fine i calciatori sono uomini, se nella vita privata sono felici, e ci credo visto tutto quello che guadagnano, meglio per loro. Però chiaramente io sono liberissimo di dire che Pato col Milan, soprattutto dopo le dichiarazioni ultime, ha poco a che spartire.


----------



## James Watson (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> capisco che sei un fan di Pato ma se permetti a molti tifosi del Milan dà fastidio vederlo ritratto in queste pose vedendo prima con che atteggiamento superficiale si approccia al professionismo del suo lavoro.



Adesso uno a Natale non può neanche più vestirsi da babbo natale. No, visto che è perennemente infortunato deve girare sempre con il lutto al braccio, lo sguardo basso e le lacrime agli occhi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque Pato si è vestito da Babbo Natale per gli auguri del Milan ai tifosi, un'operazione pubblicitaria. Sinceramente a me se fuori dal campo è felice meglio per lui, ma dal Milan se ne deve comunque andare. Alla fine i calciatori sono uomini, se nella vita privata sono felici, e ci credo visto tutto quello che guadagnano, meglio per loro. Però chiaramente io sono liberissimo di dire che Pato col Milan, soprattutto dopo le dichiarazioni ultime, ha poco a che spartire.



Quoto. Che poi magari quelli che si lamentano sono i primi a commentare cose del tipo "ma con tutti i soldi che guadagni come ti permetti di essere depresso" quando escono notizie sul periodo di depressione vissuto da Buffon..


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

ahahahahaha ma dai non scherzare! vuoi paragonare Pato con Buffon? uno sputa l anima per la sua squadra, l altro...che fa, lo stesso?? ma dai non scherziamo per cortesia.


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Credo che dia fastidio solo a te



non credo proprio

comunque mamma mia pensavo che ormai ne fossero rimaste poche di persone che continuassero a difendere Pato...e invece caspita quanti ce ne sono ancora...c è ancora un sacco di gente che lo vorrebbe vedere ancora al Milan, non l avrei mai detto.


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha ma dai non scherzare! vuoi paragonare Pato con Buffon? uno sputa l anima per la sua squadra, l altro...che fa, lo stesso?? ma dai non scherziamo per cortesia.



Infatti, è proprio per quello che Pato se ne deve andare, non perchè si veste da Babbo Natale, sono due piani ben diversi. Poi che la sua testa bacata che lo porta a fare delle cavolate (non vestirsi da babbo Natale, ma magari parlare a sproposito) sia la stessa che non gli ha permesso di esplodere possiamo essere d'accordo.


----------



## Snake (27 Dicembre 2012)

Volevo chiedere se solo io ho una sensazione di dejavu


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere se solo io ho una sensazione di dejavu



Milan......For........e..........ve.......r???


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere se solo io ho una sensazione di dejavu


Cioe che resti al milan come l anno scorso?cosi spunta galliani dice: Potevamo prendere balotelli ma il bresidente crede tanto in peto giocatore straordinario che vincera il pallone di legno un giorno''.............Mi fai venire il dubbio


----------



## Snake (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Milan......For........e..........ve.......r???



Il diminutivo del nome del protagonista del gladiatore


----------



## gabuz (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ma dai ragazzi, relax... è Natale e si è vestito da Babbo Natale. Perchè è infortunato deve diventare il Grinch?
Pato lo si può accusare di altro, ma questi sono proprio pretesti spazzatura, lasciatevelo dire.

Che poi il il rapporto soldi/felicità è banale e *molto* superficiale. Non voglio entrare nel merito di una discussione probabilmente infinita ma fossi in voi eviterei visto che spesso la storia ha insegnato il contrario.


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma dai ragazzi, relax... è Natale e si è vestito da Babbo Natale. Perchè è infortunato deve diventare il Grinch?
> Pato lo si può accusare di altro, ma questi sono proprio pretesti spazzatura, lasciatevelo dire.
> 
> Che poi il il rapporto soldi/felicità è banale e *molto* superficiale. Non voglio entrare nel merito di una discussione probabilmente infinita ma fossi in voi eviterei visto che spesso la storia ha insegnato il contrario.


Un bel superenalotto e ti faccio sapere


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il diminutivo del nome del protagonista del gladiatore



Allora ho capito male.Forse parli di qualcun'altro.


----------



## Aphex (27 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> A me dispiace, avevamo per le mani un diamante grezzo e siamo riusciti a trasformarlo in un bidone. Spero che là si possa riprendere..



Beh dai, non è proprio così.
Che fosse un potenziale campione siamo d'accordo, ma che sia stato SOLO il Milan a rovinarlo no; lui c'ha messo del suo eh, ma tanto anche.
Io comunque nel caso ci piazzerei una clausola per poterlo riprendere, non voglio mangiarmi le mani poi


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> non credo proprio
> 
> comunque mamma mia pensavo che ormai ne fossero rimaste poche di persone che continuassero a difendere Pato...e invece caspita quanti ce ne sono ancora...c è ancora un sacco di gente che lo vorrebbe vedere ancora al Milan, non l avrei mai detto.



Difendere Pato, su alcune cose, significa volerlo ancora al Milan? Te mi sa che te la stai suonando e cantando da solo caro mio.


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Difendere Pato, su alcune cose, significa volerlo ancora al Milan? Te mi sa che te la stai suonando e cantando da solo caro mio.



no no, qua c è qualcuno(molti) che lo vorrebbero tenere ancora al Milan caro mio..leggiti i vari topic e informati please


----------



## Snake (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora ho capito male.Forse parli di qualcun'altro.



No potrebbe anche essere quello che dici tu, se ben ricordi erano in due


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> no no, qua c è qualcuno(molti) che lo vorrebbero tenere ancora al Milan caro mio..leggi i vari topic e informati please



Caro milanissimo ma non è che la tua avversione riguardi tutti i brasiliani??Cosi',giusto per sapere.


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Caro milanissimo ma non è che la tua avversione riguardi tutti i brasiliani??Cosi',giusto per sapere.



non capisco.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> No potrebbe anche essere quello che dici tu, se ben ricordi erano in due



Si,si ora che ricordo ce n'erano 2.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha ma dai non scherzare! vuoi paragonare Pato con Buffon? uno sputa l anima per la sua squadra, l altro...che fa, lo stesso?? ma dai non scherziamo per cortesia.





milanissimo ha scritto:


> no no, qua c è qualcuno(molti) che lo vorrebbero tenere ancora al Milan caro mio..leggiti i vari topic e informati please



Sei ufficialmente richiamato per questi due commenti. Il primo per il non rispetto dell'opinione di un utente, il secondo per il non rispetto verso un moderatore. Stai tranquillo che io mi informo, ed anche se ci fossero delle verginelle di Pato (tu ti contraddici da solo dicendo prima qualcuno e poi molti, tra l'altro) non vedo dove sia il problema.

Alla prossima sei fuori


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sei ufficialmente richiamato per questi due commenti. Il primo per il non rispetto dell'opinione di un utente, il secondo per il non rispetto verso un moderatore. Stai tranquillo che io mi informo, ed anche se ci fossero delle verginelle di Pato (tu ti contraddici da solo dicendo prima qualcuno e poi molti, tra l'altro) non vedo dove sia il problema.
> 
> Alla prossima sei fuori


ho usato GLI STESSI TONI che hai usato tu per me caro mio e anche con gli altri utenti ho usato GLI STESSI TONI che hanno usato loro per me.
ma tu richiami solo me.
evidentemente hai un problema personale con me...e vabbè pazienza, mi eclisso da sto forum, non importa
buona fortuna


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, state buoni dai. Qui si discute sempre civilmente a in modo amichevole. Non siamo su Facebook


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> ho usato GLI STESSI TONI che hai usato tu per me caro mio e anche con gli altri utenti ho usato GLI STESSI TONI che hanno usato loro per me.
> ma tu richiami solo me.
> evidentemente hai un problema personale con me...e vabbè pazienza, mi eclisso da sto forum, non importa
> buona fortuna



Eclissati pure se vuoi


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Dicembre 2012)

fai come pato.....


----------



## milanissimo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Eclissati pure se vuoi



certo, perchè non voglio avere niente a che fare con un moderatore disonesto come te non per altro
buona fortuna


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> certo, perchè non voglio avere niente a che fare con un moderatore disonesto come te non per altro
> buona fortuna



Saluta tutti


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Si torna On Topic*


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi torniamo on topic


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Questo era un troll, e anche di bassa lega.
Comunque sia, non so dove ho letto, pare che la trattativa si chiuderà il 2 o 3 gennaio.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Letto anch'io prima sulla gazza. Bè direi che, sempre se ci fossero dubbi a riguardo, ormai è fatta per la sua cessione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

se mai un giorno tornerà in europa credo proprio che andrà in premier.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ma mi pareva di aver sentito pure Di Marzio su sky qualche giorno fa che diceva che verrà messa una clausola che dice che in caso di ripresa del giocatore, il Milan lo avrebbe potuto ri-acquistare alla stessa cifra. Poi non so se erano panzane.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma mi pareva di aver sentito pure Di Marzio su sky qualche giorno fa che diceva che verrà messa una clausola che dice che in caso di ripresa del giocatore, il Milan lo avrebbe potuto ri-acquistare alla stessa cifra. Poi non so se erano panzane.



Spero che venga fatto. Cioè per me il ragazzo ormai è irrecuperabile dal punto di vista fisico, però non si sa mai. Meglio cautelarsi.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ah, un ulteriore novità. Ha parlato un dirigente del Corinthians il quale ha detto che puntano ad avere Pato prima dell'inizio della preparazione.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Anche se Pato ormai non lo consideravo più se guardo la rosa del milan e provo ad immaginarla senza lui e robinho non riesco proprio a capire come sia stato possibile indebolirci fino a questo punto. A parte El Shaarawy non abbiamo più un solo giocatore di valore sia economico che tecnico.


----------



## James Watson (27 Dicembre 2012)

milanissimo ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha ma dai non scherzare! vuoi paragonare Pato con Buffon? uno sputa l anima per la sua squadra, l altro...che fa, lo stesso?? ma dai non scherziamo per cortesia.



Ho mai detto che Pato è come Buffon? ma quando mai? ma sai leggere o provochi a caso?


----------



## James Watson (27 Dicembre 2012)

scusate, non avevo visto il proseguimento della discussione..
circa quando detto sopra, non penso che la responsabilità sia totalmente del milan così come non penso che sia totalmente del ragazzo, per quanto ne so io e per l'idea che mi sono fatto però penso che il milan avrebbe potuto fare di più per "tutelare" questo "talento".. poi pato ci ha messo del suo, ma ci sono pesanti responsabilità da parte della società.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

clausola o no non fa differenza, il milan non lo ricomprerà mai piu, poi cmq non credo che lui voglia tornare piuttosto se tornerà in europa andrà in premier, in piu interviste ha detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto dopo il 2014 andare in premier quindi...


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

E cosi milanforever/massimino87 ci ha già lasciato. 

Io credo che nella trattativa entrerà la solita clausola, se intendono vendere per una cifra X Alexandre Pato dovranno contattare il Milan che se pareggia l'offerta ha la priorità. 

Non credo ad una voce che diceva il Milan vende a 15 e per la stessa cifra lo potrà ricomprare. Che senso avrebbe per i brasiliani una clausola del genere!?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Clamoroso dal Brasile: Pato avrebbe minacciato il Milan di andarsene a parametro zero nel 2014*

TMW 

Da cacciare a calci nel c....


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Non ci voglio credere dai...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non ci voglio credere dai...



....io non mi meraviglio più di nulla...


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Dai, questo è stato coccolato per 5 anni, nonostante numerosissimi infortuni. Voleva andare a giocare, lo stanno accontentando e lui fa questo?

Io voglio credere, voglio sperare che sia una sparata giornalistica dettata dalla situazione, se no sarebbe un comportamento gravissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Dai, questo è stato coccolato per 5 anni, nonostante numerosissimi infortuni. Voleva andare a giocare, lo stanno accontentando e lui fa questo?
> 
> Io voglio credere, voglio sperare che sia una sparata giornalistica dettata dalla situazione, se no sarebbe un comportamento gravissimo.



Testuale da TMW: 
"Pato ha detto chiaramente ad Adriano Galliani di voler essere ceduto anche perché insoddisfatto della condizione ambientale che lo circondava a Milano"


----------



## drama 84 (27 Dicembre 2012)

non mi sorprenderebbe piu di tanto,ho sempre pensato che fosse un bimbominkia viziato.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Testuale da TMW:
> "Pato ha detto chiaramente ad Adriano Galliani di voler essere ceduto anche perché insoddisfatto della condizione ambientale che lo circondava a Milano"



Appunto per questo, che senso avrebbe minacciare la società? Sono più per la sparata giornalistica dettata dal caso che si è venuto a creare intorno a Pato, oramai ogni cosa su di lui vende e fa notizia.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo, che senso avrebbe minacciare la società? Sono più per la sparata giornalistica dettata dal caso che si è venuto a creare intorno a Pato, oramai ogni cosa su di lui vende e fa notizia.



Se Pato si è dichiarato insoddisfatto della sua condizione ambientale al Milan è francamente un motivo per prenderlo a calci nel c.....


----------



## Nivre (27 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dal Brasile: Pato avrebbe minacciato il Milan di andarsene a parametro zero nel 2014*
> 
> TMW
> 
> Da cacciare a calci nel c....




Che pena, ma veramente eh. Via questo essere indegno


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dal Brasile: Pato avrebbe minacciato il Milan di andarsene a parametro zero nel 2014*
> 
> TMW
> 
> Da cacciare a calci nel c....



Via a calci!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dal Brasile: Pato avrebbe minacciato il Milan di andarsene a parametro zero nel 2014*
> 
> TMW
> 
> Da cacciare a calci nel c....



ma cosa vuole questo qua ?!!? ma se ne andasse e si portasse dietro pure barbara.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dal Brasile: Pato avrebbe minacciato il Milan di andarsene a parametro zero nel 2014*
> 
> TMW
> 
> Da cacciare a calci nel c....


Lo ha minacciato nel caso non lo cedessero.Ma tanto è gia' un ex oramai....


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo quanto riportato da Globoesporte *Pato avrebbe minacciato Galliani* di andare via a Giugno 2014 a parametro zero se i rossoneri non lo lasciano partire subito.



....minaccia pure...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Globoesporte *Pato avrebbe minacciato Galliani* di andare via a Giugno 2014 a parametro zero se i rossoneri non lo lasciano partire subito.
> 
> 
> 
> ....minaccia pure...



minaccia? 

galliani avrà fatto i salti di gioia


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuole questo qua ?!!? ma se ne andasse e si portasse dietro pure barbara.



.....volesse il cielo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> minaccia?
> 
> galliani avrà fatto i salti di gioia



...aveva ragione Galliani a volerlo cedere lo scorso gennaio.


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2012)

beh ricordo chi voleva mandare via ibra per tenersi pato patinho.

se ha veramente detto cosi ha dimostrato ancora una volta quanto e c*******


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> beh ricordo chi voleva mandare via ibra per tenersi pato patinho.
> 
> se ha veramente detto cosi ha dimostrato ancora una volta quanto e c*******



......l'importante è che ora se ne vada fuori dalle p...


----------



## Harvey (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ho piazzato la sua maglietta del 2009 su ebay, adesso possono pure ufficializzare


----------



## smallball (27 Dicembre 2012)

via via fuori dalle balls....non ci mancherai


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2012)

capirai che minaccia. 

forse la sua testa bacata non ha ancora realizzato che il milan lo sta scaricando per la seconda volta nel giro di 1 anno. 
se berlusca l'anno scorso non faceva saltare tutto, questo qua se ne stava a parigi già da un anno (a fare panca/tribuna anche lì probabilmente ).

ma guarda te sti viziati....


----------



## chicagousait (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che si minaccia. Tutti vogliono che vada via


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Altrove ho letto che quella della minaccia è una cacata. Si parla della reale volontà di Pato di lasciare il Milan, ma non avrebbe minacciato nessuno.


----------



## Frikez (28 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Altrove ho letto che quella della minaccia è una cacata. Si parla della reale volontà di Pato di lasciare il Milan, ma non avrebbe minacciato nessuno.



Pato che tira fuori le pelotas? wtf?


----------



## Polis (28 Dicembre 2012)

Deve morire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2012)

che amarezza pato mi e troppo troppo caduto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2012)

si va beh sti qui del Corinthians vogliono pagare in tre rate cosi addio soldi freschi  stessa cosa di robinho altro che 10 mln si chiude per 7,5


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Dicembre 2012)

I soldi freschi ci sono già. Ragazzi il nostro bilancio non è più un disastro eh. Si può spendere.

Poi io resto alle parole di Galliani al "incontro positivo sulla base di 15 mln". Non ho sentito parlare di rate.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2012)

*Il Corinthians attacca il Milan per i tanti infortuni subìti da Pato*. Ecco le parole del medico sociale:" Credo che questo ragazzo non si infortunasse prima di andare in Italia. E in nazionale ha fatto varie partite. Ci può essere qualcosa di sbagliato dove sta giocando adesso. Una lesione muscolare torna a essere un problema quando guarisce male. Esiste un’idea sbagliata: quando non c’è più dolore, si è già recuperati. Ma non è così semplice".


----------



## Francy (28 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> I soldi freschi ci sono già. Ragazzi il nostro bilancio non è più un disastro eh. Si può spendere.
> 
> Poi io resto alle parole di Galliani al "incontro positivo sulla base di 15 mln". Non ho sentito parlare di rate.



Poi anche se fosse a rate ormai tutti pagano a rate, come noi Ibra per dire. I soldi freschi ci sarebbero comunque.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco, che lo curino loro allora. Ci sborsino i 15 mln e poi possono farne quel che vogliono.

E comunque, ha detto tutte cose giuste.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Poi anche se fosse a rate ormai tutti pagano a rate, come noi Ibra per dire. I soldi freschi ci sarebbero comunque.



Infatti, oramai più nessuno ti sborsa tutti i soldi e subito. I pagamenti dilazionati sono i più diffusi.
A parte credo per il PSG o il City.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2012)

Fosse vero che minaccia di andare a zero lo accontenterei. Lo inchiodiamo fino al 2014 in tribuna. Cosi guarda i mondiali brasiliani da casa, visto che li brama.


----------



## Vinz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Spumante pronto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me è una cavolata la minaccia


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Globoesporte definisce arrabbiato ed irritato Pato nei confronti della dirigenza del Milan ed in particolare di Massimiliano Allegri. Secondo la predetta fonte la decisione di andar via sarebbe stata presa da Pato il 21 novembre a seguito della esclusione dalla gara contro l'Anderlecht in Champions League. Il media brasiliano aggiunge che Pato vuole essere ceduto subito al Corinthians o aspetterà giugno 2014, per liberarsi gratuitamente.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Corinthians, per Pato la Nike dà una mano...

Cn24


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2012)

Perche non rimborsa il milan per lo stipendio ricevuto in questi anni senza fare nulla?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche non rimborsa il milan per lo stipendio ricevuto in questi anni senza fare nulla?



....ha fatto compagnia a Barbara...ti pare poco.....


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corinthians attacca il Milan per i tanti infortuni subìti da Pato*. Ecco le parole del medico sociale:" Credo che questo ragazzo non si infortunasse prima di andare in Italia. E in nazionale ha fatto varie partite. Ci può essere qualcosa di sbagliato dove sta giocando adesso. Una lesione muscolare torna a essere un problema quando guarisce male. Esiste un’idea sbagliata: quando non c’è più dolore, si è già recuperati. Ma non è così semplice".




Eh bè certo... infatti tutta la rosa del milan si rompe come Pato  Si prendessero sto bidone dell'umido

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Globoesporte definisce arrabbiato ed irritato Pato nei confronti della dirigenza del Milan ed in particolare di Massimiliano Allegri. Secondo la predetta fonte la decisione di andar via sarebbe stata presa da Pato il 21 novembre a seguito della esclusione dalla gara contro l'Anderlecht in Champions League. Il media brasiliano aggiunge che Pato vuole essere ceduto subito al Corinthians o aspetterà giugno 2014, per liberarsi gratuitamente.




Celebroleso come il suocero


----------



## Barragan (28 Dicembre 2012)

Io lo terrei in tribuna fino al 2014 così si scorda i Mondiali in casa.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Io lo terrei in tribuna fino al 2014 così si scorda i Mondiali in casa.



.....meriterebbe molto peggio che la tribuna...


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2012)

Delusione su tutta la linea questo ragazzo.


----------



## smallball (28 Dicembre 2012)

sinceramente chiude in maniera pessima la sua avventura con la nostra maglia,di certo non lo rimpiangeremo x nulla


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Pierpaolo Marino, dg dell’Atalanta, aSkySport24 su Pato e Robinho: “In Brasile, in questo momento sono esplosi i diritti televisivi e quindi c’è una grande ricchezza che va insieme alla crescita generale del paese. Quando si parla di Pato, mi torna subito in mente quando *Galliani ad inizio anno aveva praticamente fatto lo scambio del secolo con Tevez. Con quell’affare sarebbe cambiato l’esito dello scorso campionato* e l’Italia non avrebbe perso grandi campioni. La vicenda Pato è quindi molto particolare. Per quanto riguarda Robinho, invece, lui è un giocatore importante per Allegri e quindi il Milan potrebbe anche decidere di tenerlo”.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Via,via,via.
Un anno troppo tardi,ma meglio di niente.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino, dg dell’Atalanta, aSkySport24 su Pato e Robinho: “In Brasile, in questo momento sono esplosi i diritti televisivi e quindi c’è una grande ricchezza che va insieme alla crescita generale del paese. Quando si parla di Pato, mi torna subito in mente quando *Galliani ad inizio anno aveva praticamente fatto lo scambio del secolo con Tevez. Con quell’affare sarebbe cambiato l’esito dello scorso campionato* e l’Italia non avrebbe perso grandi campioni. La vicenda Pato è quindi molto particolare. Per quanto riguarda Robinho, invece, lui è un giocatore importante per Allegri e quindi il Milan potrebbe anche decidere di tenerlo”.


Ma io non ho mai sentito parlare galliani di altre squadre se non in modo superficiale e generico...perche gli altri dirigenti li senti sempre parlare del milan?


----------



## Francy (28 Dicembre 2012)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



Pubblicata, mi pare, sul Quotidiano Sportivo. Da notare le pezze al c ulo di Galliani.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2012)

Il Dirigente del Corinthians Monteiro:"Ho incontrato Galliani e abbiamo parlato di Pato. E' stato solo un primo incontro, *la trattativa è complicata* perchè le cifre in ballo sono importanti. La prossima settimana ci rivedremo e ne riparleremo".


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo che il gallo riesca ad alzare fino a 17/18. Ogni milione in piu' e' di vitale importanza


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino, dg dell’Atalanta, aSkySport24 su Pato e Robinho: “In Brasile, in questo momento sono esplosi i diritti televisivi e quindi c’è una grande ricchezza che va insieme alla crescita generale del paese. Quando si parla di Pato, mi torna subito in mente quando *Galliani ad inizio anno aveva praticamente fatto lo scambio del secolo con Tevez. Con quell’affare sarebbe cambiato l’esito dello scorso campionato* e l’Italia non avrebbe perso grandi campioni. La vicenda Pato è quindi molto particolare. Per quanto riguarda Robinho, invece, lui è un giocatore importante per Allegri e quindi il Milan potrebbe anche decidere di tenerlo”.



Dire che lo scorso anno il Milan ha perso lo scudetto perchè non è arrivato Tevez è limitativo è assai superficiale. Il Milan lo scorso anno ha perso lo scudetto, si perso perchè a qualche giornata dalla fine eravamo davanti con un discreto margine, per una serie di motivi che tutti assieme hanno portato questo. 

Il mancato scambio di Tevez-Pato, il non utilizzare per ragioni di riscatto Aquilani, la cattiva gestione che ha portato all'infortunio grave Thiago Silva, ai senatori con poche motivazioni perchè messi in disparte causa ormai prossimo fine contratto, all'aver messo troppe energie nervose nel provare l'impresa barcelonista. 

Tutto questo è da mettere nel calderone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dire che lo scorso anno il Milan ha perso lo scudetto perchè non è arrivato Tevez è limitativo è assai superficiale. Il Milan lo scorso anno ha perso lo scudetto, si perso perchè a qualche giornata dalla fine eravamo davanti con un discreto margine, per una serie di motivi che tutti assieme hanno portato questo.
> 
> Il mancato scambio di Tevez-Pato, il non utilizzare per ragioni di riscatto Aquilani, la cattiva gestione che ha portato all'infortunio grave Thiago Silva, ai senatori con poche motivazioni perchè messi in disparte causa ormai prossimo fine contratto, all'aver messo troppe energie nervose nel provare l'impresa barcelonista.
> 
> Tutto questo è da mettere nel calderone.


Una rosa mai al completo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo che il gallo riesca ad alzare fino a 17/18. Ogni milione in piu' e' di vitale importanza


A 15 milioni vado io in auto in Brasile a portarglielo.


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Pato domani tornerà a Milano per la ripresa degli allenamenti*. Il Milan non ha alcuna intenzione di ampliargli le ferie. Tornerà in Brasile solo quando sarà ceduto ufficialmente al Corinthians. *Robinho invece resterà in Brasile*. Galliani gli ha concesso di rimanere per prendere appuntamenti in relazione alla sua cessione.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Dicembre 2012)

allenamenti ?!?! per carità, mettetelo in una teca di vetro prima che si vada a rompere un'altra volta.


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2012)

Sì, infatti. Immaginate se si rompe nuovamente...


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Far allenare Pato è molto rischioso. Speriamo Flamini se ne stia buono buono.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Secondo quanto viene riportato da "TalkSport", Chelsea e Liverpool starebbero tentando di rimettersi in corsa per l'acquisto di Pato.*


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto viene riportato da "TalkSport", Chelsea e Liverpool starebbero tentando di rimettersi in corsa per l'acquisto di Pato.*



Lo spero con tutto il cuore, se non altro loro ci darebbero soldi veri e freschi. Molto probabilmente anche più di 15 mln.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Dicembre 2012)

ce lo vedo proprio pato, a giocare in premier  

lui per me andando in brasile lo fa anche per una scelta di vita. 
del calcio ad alti livelli credo che ormai gliene freghi poco o nulla.


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ce lo vedo proprio pato, a giocare in premier
> 
> lui per me andando in brasile lo fa anche per una scelta di vita.
> del calcio ad alti livelli credo che ormai gliene freghi poco o nulla.



Io credo che lui lontano dal Milan non si rompa più in questo modo. Semplicemente qua è tutto che non va più bene.


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ce lo vedo proprio pato, a giocare in premier
> 
> lui per me andando in brasile lo fa anche per una scelta di vita.
> del calcio ad alti livelli credo che ormai gliene freghi poco o nulla.



In premier farebbe 2 gol a partita di media


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> In premier farebbe 2 gol a partita di media



poco ma sicuro.
gioca la prima partita, fa 2 gol e poi e infortunato per il resto della stagione.
cosi la media di 2 gol a partita non scende mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pato domani tornerà a Milano per la ripresa degli allenamenti*. Il Milan non ha alcuna intenzione di ampliargli le ferie. Tornerà in Brasile solo quando sarà ceduto ufficialmente al Corinthians. *Robinho invece resterà in Brasile*. Galliani gli ha concesso di rimanere per prendere appuntamenti in relazione alla sua cessione.


A Robinho non gliene frega proprio più niente, resta addirittura in Brasile.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo la stampa brasiliana, *Pato pur di tornare in Patria avrebbe deciso di dimezzarsi l'ingaggio*. Al Corinthians percepirà circa 166 mila euro al mese in modo da sforare di poco il tetto salariale.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Dicembre 2012)

robinho mi sembra già in clima brasil!!birra,disco e bongo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2012)

insomma e triste di lasciare il milan







- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la stampa brasiliana, *Pato pur di tornare in Patria avrebbe deciso di dimezzarsi l'ingaggio*. Al Corinthians percepirà circa 166 mila euro al mese in modo da sforare di poco il tetto salariale.



molto probabile non credo che loro siano disposti a dargli 4 mln all'anno mica polli come noi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2012)

PATO SI DIMEZZA LO STIPENDIO
Il Papero ha detto sì al Corinthians

Sportmediaset


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Dicembre 2012)

dai forza che si spacca il crociato dopo aver firmato


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2012)

A quanto sembra si è dimezzato lo stipendio per rientrare nei parametri del Corinthians,ma in compenso gli spetterà una fetta dei soldi portati da eventuali nuovi sponsor.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;88301 ha scritto:


> insomma e triste di lasciare il milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè la cessione l'ha chiesta lui, non vedo perchè dovrebbe esser triste perchè parte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> insomma e triste di lasciare il milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo fa: le foto. Lui come Boateng, felice di sbolognare questa ******.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

Che belle foto


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2012)

-4

Secondo i media brasiliani i soldi per Pato e Robinho arriveranno a rate e quindi il Santos pagherà i 10 milioni di euro per avere Robinho in tre anni, quattro invece quelli concordati con il Corinthians per i 15 milioni di euro del trasferimento di Pato


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbe' pure noi quando prendiamo quei pochi cessi che il re ci regala li paghiamo a rate


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2012)

vero, quindi se spenderemo qualche spiccio saranno i soldi di quest'estate


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che belle foto



che vuoi, messi fa le foto con i palloni d'oro... invece questa fa foto in aereo.
sarei curioso di avere un commento di ibra su queste foto.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;88405 ha scritto:


> vero, quindi se spenderemo qualche spiccio saranno i soldi di quest'estate



Alla faccia di qualche spiccio


----------



## patriots88 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Finalmente sto' sacco di ***** via dal milan.
Ho pronto lo spumante in attesa dell ufficialita'.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

Dal Brasile: *presentazione in grande stile per Pato al Corinthians*. Sembra che la *Nike *stia preparando un'accoglienza in grande stile per il papero. Il giocatore potrebbe essere presentato il *12 Gennaio*. La firma del contratto tra Milan, Corinthians e Pato, invece, potrebbe arrivare già il 3 dello stesso mese.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dal Brasile: *presentazione in grande stile per Pato al Corinthians*. Sembra che la *Nike *stia preparando un'accoglienza in grande stile per il papero. Il giocatore potrebbe essere presentato il *12 Gennaio*. La firma del contratto tra Milan, Corinthians e Pato, invece, potrebbe arrivare già il 3 dello stesso mese.



Costruiranno un minipalco per presentarlo..se non metteranno una scala mobile per raggiungerlo sicuro che Pato perderà una gamba.
Stessa cosa per i cordiandoli...gli daranno per l'occasione un ombrello così possono evitare che si squarti in mille pezzi per colpa di quegli affilatissimi pezzetini di carta


----------



## Milangirl (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ci scommettete che al Corinthians farà bene?


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2012)

Presentazione stile ronaldinho flamengo.


----------



## esjie (30 Dicembre 2012)

Son curioso di sapere cosa dirà fra 6 mesi quando gli chiederanno del Milan.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Son curioso di sapere cosa dirà fra 6 mesi quando gli chiederanno del Milan.



Beh ovvio che ci saranno polemiche sulla gestione fisica del ragazzo da parte dello staff.


----------



## Canonista (30 Dicembre 2012)

Spero possa rinascere come calciatore, era unico nel suo genere


----------



## panormus (30 Dicembre 2012)

Pato il primo primmo anno era un fenomeno, il secondo pure, poi ha conosciuto ronaldhino e in seguito robinho ed è finita... come adriano...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Dicembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> Ci scommettete che al Corinthians farà bene?



se fallisce in un campionato dove persino adriano in sovrappeso, seedorf ultratrentacinquenne, e ronaldinho alcolista riescono a rendersi decisivi, vuol dire che è proprio irrecuperabile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Dicembre 2012)

Lo adoravo, ma non posso che sperare che la sua carriera continui sulla falsariga dell'ultimo anno


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Pato in Brasile fa 40 goal dai, non scherziamo.

Il fatto è che tempo in paio di anni tornerà in europa sicuramente. Di tesa c'è poco, ma non è sulla stessa riga dei vari Adriano e Ronaldinho.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

L'agente di Pato, Veloz, ad un quotidiano brasiliano:"La trattativa procede bene. Il prossimo appuntamento è fissato per il 3 Gennaio, e cercheremo di concludere. Sono nel calcio da 30 anni, quindi credo alle cose solo quando vedo i contratti firmati".


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Oramai è ufficiale che il 3 gennaio chiudono.


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sento meglio.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

*L'agente di Pato annuncia la cessione*. Ora manca solo il comunicato ufficiale"Fin dall'inizio io e Pato abbiamo scelto il Corinthians. Se tutto andrà come previsto, sarà qualcosa che abbiamo pianificato da tempo. *Galliani ha capito le nostre ragioni* ed ha compreso che Pato ha bisogno di vivere un'esperienza da un'altra parte".


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2012)

Questo un anno fa lo davamo a 35 mil...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2012)

tanti saluti


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2012)

Laudisa su Twitter 

Milan: L'annuncio dell'addio di Pato accelera i cambi rossoneri. Ma resta l'incognita Robinho...


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2012)

Beh almeno lui ha fatto una scelta e si è ridotto lo stipendio sensibilmente per cercare di riconquistare la nazionale, Pippinho invece vuole 5 milioni che ovviamente nessuno sano di mente è disposto a dargli.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Al Milan non aveva più niente da dare.


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

Si attende solo l'ufficialità, mancano ancora dei dettagli da parte degli sponsor, questione di tempo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Dicembre 2012)

è vera sta cosa che nel contratto di pato ci sarà una clausola che rimane del milan per il 20% cioè se il corinthians un giorno rivende pato il milan si prende il 20 per cento della cifra??


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è vera sta cosa che nel contratto di pato ci sarà una clausola che rimane del milan per il 20% cioè se il corinthians un giorno rivende pato il milan si prende il 20 per cento della cifra??



Si, può essere. Certo 20% è una percentuale alta, comunque molto probabile ci sia una sorta di clausola del genere, in fondo il ragazzo è giovane e di talento.


----------



## iceman. (31 Dicembre 2012)

Ora sotto con maccarone/tiribocchi


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Dicembre 2012)

"Abbiamo scelto il Corinthians" beh aveva tante offerte e hanno scelto il Corinthians ok


----------



## Doctore (31 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ora sotto con maccarone/tiribocchi


C e rolando bianchi in scadenza!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, può essere. Certo 20% è una percentuale alta, comunque molto probabile ci sia una sorta di clausola del genere, in fondo il ragazzo è giovane e di talento.



come è cambiato il calcio , una volta erano le squadre brasiliane ad usufruire di queste clausole


----------



## Francy (31 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ora sotto con maccarone/tiribocchi



Arriva Tavano presentato con un palco a San Siro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2012)

Delusione a mille ... Addio roba inutile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2012)

La sua partenza è d'obbligo perché qui non ha davvero più niente da offrire. Attenti a Binho piuttosto, però credo che anche la sua trattativa vada in porto, ha talmente voglia di cambiare aria che non è neanche tornato in Italia.


Francy ha scritto:


> Arriva Tavano presentato con un palco a San Siro.


Tavano scritto d'oro a caratteri cubitali nella homepage


----------



## Francy (31 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tavano scritto d'oro a caratteri cubitali nella homepage



Tava-Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport 24 il Milan vorrebbe ottenere una percentuale su un eventuale futura cessione di Pato.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;89227 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport 24 il Milan vorrebbe ottenere una percentuale su un eventuale futura cessione di Pato.*



se esplode ce lo riprendiamo


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;89227 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport 24 il Milan vorrebbe ottenere una percentuale su un eventuale futura cessione di Pato.*



Cosa giustissima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;89262 ha scritto:


>



Fenomeno (su instagram)


----------



## DannySa (1 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto ci teneva al Milan questo giocatore...................


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Gennaio 2013)

Il Brasile (ora) è il suo ambiente, via via.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)

-2 giorni e se ne va...


----------



## sheva90 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Buona idea quella della clausola.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Gennaio 2013)

Io più che clausola inserirei un opzione per qualche loro giocatore. Noi gli stiamo dando uno che in brasile farà il fenomeno, 15 mln più un eventuale prelazione per qualche loro gioiellino sarebbe ottimo.

Stessa cosa farei con il Santos per Robinho.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Io più che clausola inserirei un opzione per qualche loro giocatore. Noi gli stiamo dando uno che in brasile farà il fenomeno, 15 mln più un eventuale prelazione per qualche loro gioiellino sarebbe ottimo.
> 
> Stessa cosa farei con il Santos per Robinho.



Mah, questo Corinthians è una squadra all'europea, ha vinto grazie all'organizzazione, cosa sconosciuta in sudamerica. Ma di talenti veri, di giocatori sopra le righe non ce ne stanno. Mettere una clausola su una prossima cessione di Pato è una cosa giusta, in fondo ha 23 anni e quindi una carriera ancora lunga, le possibilità che torni in europa ad una cifra piuttosto alta ci sono.


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se esplode ce lo riprendiamo



Mhm, non penso proprio.


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2013)

L'agente di Pato:"*Entro un paio di giorni la trattativa sarà chiusa*, Pato sarà un giocatore del Corinthians. Ho fissato una riunione con Galliani per concludere la questione. *La cessione è a titolo definitivo*".


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Pato:"*Entro un paio di giorni la trattativa sarà chiusa*, Pato sarà un giocatore del Corinthians. Ho fissato una riunione con Galliani per concludere la questione. *La cessione è a titolo definitivo*".



....ora pensiamo al futuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

dispiace che è finita così

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Mhm, non penso proprio.



perchè?


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2013)

Domani riunione decisiva. Entro il 3 la chiusura definitiva dell'affare. Poi assalto a Drogba.


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè?



Perchè lui ha bisogno di rilanciarsi in un campionato più facile di quello italiano e se dovesse riuscirci non credo che voglia tornare da noi, al limite potrebbe finire in Spagna o in Francia dove ci sono più spazi.


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


>








Io li manderei tutti e 3 in Brasile col prossimo volo


----------



## Milangirl (2 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perchè lui ha bisogno di rilanciarsi in un campionato più facile di quello italiano e se dovesse riuscirci non credo che voglia tornare da noi, al limite potrebbe finire in Spagna o in Francia dove ci sono più spazi.


quoto tutto! Ormai manca solo l'ufficialità, addio Papero...


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Gennaio 2013)

Domani si chiude ufficiale a 15 mln più svariati bonus tra i quali uno in cui il Milan prenderà una percentuale in caso di cessione del papero da parte del Timao.

Direi che, meglio di così non poteva andare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2013)

domani e il giorno  speriamo che sia pure quello di robinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io li manderei tutti e 3 in Brasile col prossimo volo



ma magari


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2013)

-1


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io li manderei tutti e 3 in Brasile col prossimo volo



Pato li sta ringraziando per i bei traversoni ricevuti in questi anni


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Pato, separazione dal Milan ma non da Barbara

Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco l'*offerta definitiva del Corinthians al Milan per Pato*: *12 milioni di euro pagabili in 4 anni*. Galliani proverà a chiedere un milione un più e pagamento meno dilazionato. Comunque, le cifre sono queste. Milione in più o in meno.

Pedullà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2013)

Mi va bene qualsiasi cifra, il ragazzo vale 0, quindi è tutto di guadagnato.


----------



## Francy (2 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'*offerta definitiva del Corinthians al Milan per Pato*: *12 milioni di euro pagabili in 4 anni*. Galliani proverà a chiedere un milione un più e pagamento meno dilazionato. Comunque, le cifre sono queste. Milione in più o in meno.
> 
> Pedullà



Stavolta mi fido poco di Pedullà. Ho seguito le sue notizie sulla trattativa e mi sembra che questa ultima sia un pò una "bufaletta". vado a spiegare. Quando tutti dicevano che il Timao aveva offerto 15 lui diceva che non esisteva nessuna offerta, poi che c'era un'offerta di 10 quando l'affare era chiuso. Adesso non può dire 15 per "immagine", quindi dice 12 in 4 anni per non dire che lui non ha avuto l'informazione giusta. Tanto più che pure Gilmar Veloz dice che il Corinthians ha assecondato in tutto il Milan, quindi non ci sarebbe nemmeno motivo di cercare di strappare un milione in più e un pagamento meno dilazionato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2013)

12 milioni eccola la altro che 15 milioni  fra un po fra le due cessioni non prendiamo manco 20 milioni altro che 25


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;89730 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni eccola la altro che 15 milioni  fra un po fra le due cessioni non prendiamo manco 20 milioni altro che 25



Chi pensava di arrivare a 25 era una persona troppo ottimista, arrivare a 20 è l'obiettivo.


----------



## Francy (2 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;89730 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni eccola la altro che 15 milioni  fra un po fra le due cessioni non prendiamo manco 20 milioni altro che 25



Mi incuriosisce che tutti i media sono d'accordo con la cifra di 15 mln, Galliani aveva chiesto quella cifra poco velatamente, Veloz ha praticamente confermato, e voi credete a una unica fonte discorde? Non che a me interessi se vendiamo a 12 o a 15, ma mi pare che qui si faccia del masochismo sportivo


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Pato parte da una cifra base, condita da una serie di clausole a favore dei rossoneri. 

Io credo che sia pure vero che ci pagano 12 mln il cartellino, poi sicuramente ci saranno bonus in base alla presenze (una sorta di garanzia per i brasiliani) e una percentuale fissata su una prossima eventuale cessione (garanzia per il Milan). 

Pato è questo, un calciatore fisicamente a pezzi, ma che se torna a reggersi in piedi potenzialmente lo vendono a 30-40 mln in europa. Però io ora te lo vendo a 15, un pò pochi non credi?! Allora io mi prendo una garanzia, se lo vendete mi date il 20%. Allo stesso tempo capisco i vostri dubbi fisici, se il giocatore non gioca un tot di minuti/presenze nel giro dei prossimi sei mesi voi avete uno sconto di tot sul cartellino.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai ci siamo.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi dovrebbe finalmente togliersi dai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Spumante in 3-2-1....


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai è un ex.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto ci vuole ?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quanto ci vuole ?



PATO-CORINTHIANS, ANNUNCIO A ORE
"Nessun ostacolo nella trattativa"

Sportmediaset


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

*Ag Pato:Il Milan ha dato l'ok al trasferimento, stiamo solo definendo i dettagli. Non c'è niente che possa impedire la buona conclusione dell'affare"*



*ds Corinthians*:""Ancora non c'è niente di certo - ha spiegato il dirigente brasiliano -. Attendiamo gli ultimi dettagli *per cercare di diminuire il costo del cartellino del calciatore*".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;90055 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pato:Non c'è niente che possa impedire la buona conclusione dell'affare"*


La chiamata del bressident


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio l'ufficialita'


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

In serata ci sarà l'annuncio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Via la zavorra, via!! E' il giorno della Liberazione!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Ilvio tornerà tra un paio di anni


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

*Berlusconi su Pato:"Abbiamo assecondato la sua volontà, ma tra due anni tornerà da noi"*


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2013)

Si , va bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe bello a mio avviso un ritorno da recuperato


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Lo ha promesso a Barbara


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Pato:"Abbiamo assecondato la sua volontà, ma tra due anni tornerà da noi"*


Grande Silvio,le migliori battute le inventa sempre lui


----------



## The Ripper (3 Gennaio 2013)

lol

Cessione che arriva troppo tardi...ma è pur sempre una liberazione.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi a Radio Kiss Kiss : "Pato ha promesso di tornare tra due anni"


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a Radio Kiss Kiss : "Pato ha promesso di tornare tra due anni"


che? o.o


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;90236 ha scritto:


> che? o.o



Hai letto bene.....


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai letto bene.....


Conosciamo tutti Silvio.
E' una frase sparata a caso per tener buona la frangia di tifosi che continua a sperare che il brutto anatroccolo diventi un cigno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

È chiaro che tornerà solo se recuperato, altrimenti può marcire pure in Brasile. Detto ciò attendo con ansia l'annuncio, ormai è tutto fatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2013)

dai daiiiii stiamo aspettando con il pollice sul tappo..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dai daiiiii stiamo aspettando con il pollice sul tappo..



...su Silvio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...su Silvio?


Sia per la dipartita di Ilvio che per la cessione del genero..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sia per la dipartita di Ilvio che per la cessione del genero..



..io mi riferivo al tappo ........


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2013)

si ahah tra due anni


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

A breve pranzo decisivo tra Galliani e la dirigenza del Corinthians. C'è grande ottimismo, la trattativa può chiudersi già oggi.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A breve pranzo decisivo tra Galliani e la dirigenza del Corinthians. C'è grande ottimismo, la trattativa può chiudersi già oggi.



....con un anno di ritardo, purtroppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

non so se tornerà perchè tra 2 anni cambieranno tantissime cose...spero soltanto che diventa un campione


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa: *Galliani è appena sbarcato a San Paolo. A breve l'incontro per la cessione di Pato al Corinthians.*


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Rimane o va via non fa differenza.Cioe' se rimanesse non cambierebbe il valore tecnico della rosa.Se andasse via,il ricavato non verrebbe speso.Ditemi voi quali sono i pro o i contro della sua cessione.Io la definirei neutra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

finalmente, pensavo che di oggi ancora non si chiudeva.



anche se dal brasile dicono che si chiude o domani pomeriggio o venerdi mattina mah


----------



## The Ripper (3 Gennaio 2013)

l'accordo lo trovano stasera. l'ufficialità sarà domani o dopodomani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai letto bene.....



l'ha detto solo per tenere buoni i tifosi, altrimenti gli avrebbero prolungato il contratto e mandato in prestito NON a titolo definitivo, mah pensa di prenderci in giro maaaah


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio: *E' iniziata la trattativa tra il Milan e il Corinthians per Pato*. La base per il trasferimento ammonta a *15 milioni *di euro. Manca poco alla chiusura.

Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2013)

direi che ci siamo


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sembra troppo bello


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

*Ufficiale: Pato è del Corinthians

L'annuncio è sul sito della società brasiliana*


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2013)

in bocca al lupo spero torni ad essere un giocatore


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] adesso tocca a te


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente!!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] ora puoi, ora puoi


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Cessione a titolo definitivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Su Facebook ho sentito di una clausola che dopo 2 anni torna al Milan, è vero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Puoi ripetere la fonte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Puoi ripetere la fonte



Un generico bimbo 13enne


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Su Facebook ho sentito di una clausola che dopo 2 anni torna al Milan, è vero?



Lascia perdere facebook!


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] pendiamo tutti dalle tue labbra.


----------



## Albijol (3 Gennaio 2013)

Addio campione, mi dispiace che Tognacane e lo stregone belga ti abbiano rovinato una carriera che sarebbe stata mostruosa. Farò sempre il tifo per te


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

E adesso direi che


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Cmq ieri si parlava di questa clausola che voleva Galliani, ma a quanto pare non è vero, visto che Pato ha firmato un quadriennale, per 15 milioni di euro, insomma tutto come previsto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

dispiace per lui, ma al milan ormai non ci faceva più niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] pendiamo tutti dalle tue labbra.


L'utente più taggato del mondo, almeno la metà dei tag son miei  ma d'altronde ci fa attendere da un anno


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Vista la tirchiaggine della società non corriamo il pericolo nemmeno di riprenderlo per sbaglio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me è una clausola inserita ma che ovviamente adesso è inutile che se ne parli,le parole del nano di oggi ne sono la conferma,se tornerà in europa,avremo un canale referenziale secondo me sia da parte del corinthians che da parte del giocatore(grazie a barbarella)


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

cessione con un anno di ritardo però... con tevez al posto suo magari avevamo un tricolore attaccato al petto, ma tant'è...


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> secondo me è una clausola inserita ma che ovviamente adesso è inutile che se ne parli,le parole del nano di oggi ne sono la conferma,se tornerà in europa,avremo un canale referenziale secondo me sia da parte del corinthians che da parte del giocatore(grazie a barbarella)



Come fa a tornare in Europa? se gioca bene non torna, se gioca male chi se lo piglia più, alla fine sarà una via di mezzo; non lascerà il segno nemmeno là e avrà problemi a partire titolare in quella squadraccia.
Alla fine chi se ne frega comunque.


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mi dispiace.. Tanti rimpianti.

Ma meglio così..


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come fa a tornare in Europa? se gioca bene non torna, se gioca male chi se lo piglia più, alla fine sarà una via di mezzo; non lascerà il segno nemmeno là e avrà problemi a partire titolare in quella squadraccia.
> Alla fine chi se ne frega comunque.


Se farà bene lì penso torni in europa, ma non penso proprio al Milan.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio: *Pato si è tenuto il 40% della sua futura rivendita. Se lo cederanno mai a 30 milioni, 12 finiranno nelle sue tasche*

Furbo il ragazzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se farà bene lì penso torni in europa, ma non penso proprio al Milan.



sono pronto a scommettere che tempo un anno e se lo prenderà l'inter


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Pato si è tenuto il 40% della sua futura rivendita. Se lo cederanno mai a 30 milioni, 12 finiranno nelle sue tasche*
> 
> Furbo il ragazzo


Non gliene frega più niente, pensa solo al dinero.


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se farà bene lì penso torni in europa, ma non penso proprio al Milan.



In Europa avrà comunque la fama del fallito infortunato cronico, nessuno spenderà più di 15 per riaverlo, anche se segnasse a valanga là; avrebbe fatto meglio ad andare al Psg, doveva capire prima di non aver più nulla da dare al Milan, a quest'ora magari sarebbe a Parigi e non disperso in Brasile a farsi le amichevoli allegre di campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Se farà bene in qualche modo tornerà da noi ma non succederà e resterà lì, pochi problemi. Adesso godiamo del fatto di essercene sbarazzato.


----------



## Snake (3 Gennaio 2013)

Aspetterei a cantar vittoria, magari non passa le visite mediche


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non gliene frega più niente, pensa solo al dinero.



Insomma, si è dimezzato lo stipendio per andare al Corinthians...praticamente ha scommesso su se stesso, se recupera e torna in Europa allora recupererà con gli interessi i soldi ai quali ha rinunciato per tornare in Brasile...


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], se il tuo procuratore si chiama Gilmar Veloz sicuramente cadi in piedi.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Insomma, si è dimezzato lo stipendio per andare al Corinthians...praticamente ha scommesso su se stesso, se recupera e torna in Europa allora recupererà con gli interessi i soldi ai quali ha rinunciato per tornare in Brasile...


Infatti, bella clausola...

Dispiaciuto, ero troppo affezionato al papero anche se ormai era un rottame.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

ma avete visto la home page del sito del corinthians?


----------



## Van The Man (3 Gennaio 2013)

Peccato sia finita così, potevamo avere tra le mani un fuoriclasse unico, ma purtroppo alle volte i matrimoni non funzionano


----------



## Harvey (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fino a due anni fa mi sarei strappato i capelli ma sinceramente non penso proprio che tornerà mai più quel giocatore...


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma avete visto la home page del sito del corinthians?




E' già infetto?!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' già infetto?!


Pela locospirose.


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' già infetto?!



Gli ha infettato il sito


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Alex,ti auguro il meglio.



Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Pato si è tenuto il 40% della sua futura rivendita. Se lo cederanno mai a 30 milioni, 12 finiranno nelle sue tasche*
> 
> Furbo il ragazzo



Probabilmente ha ottenuto questa clausola in cambio di una riduzione dell'ingaggio.


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Teq.. ora tocca a te..


----------



## The P (3 Gennaio 2013)

Che tristezza, doveva essere nel podio con Messi e C.Ronaldo e invece....


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2013)

No ma scusate le foto quando le ha fatte ????


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

*Pato:"Milan, non ti dimenticherò mai. Al Corinthians per giocare"*


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pato:"Milan, non ti dimenticherò mai. Al Corinthians per giocare"*



il comunicato intero è

_MILANO – Alexandre Pato saluta con queste parole il mondo Milan dopo il suo trasferimento al Corinthians:

“Desidero salutare, ma soprattutto ringraziare tutti. Dal Presidente fino alle tante persone del Milan con cui ho lavorato in questi indimenticabili anni a Milano. Vado in Brasile, al Corinthians, per avere la possibilità di giocare con continuità. Non sarà, però, facile dimenticare il Milan. Sono e sarò sempre legato a questa maglia, ai suoi colori e a tutti i tifosi rossoneri. Soprattutto va a loro, in questo momento, il mio pensiero e il mio grazie più grande".

Alexandre Rodrigues da Silva_


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Al Milan, attualmente, non aveva più nulla da dare.


----------



## Aphex (3 Gennaio 2013)

Spero abbiano già il sostituto in mano, sarebbero dei fessi a farsi prendere per la gola per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Domani subito Drogba. Senza storie. Basta ridursi sempre all'ultimo minuto del mercato.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani subito Drogba. Senza storie. Basta ridursi sempre all'ultimo minuto del mercato.



Magari...purtroppo credo che ci ridurremo, come sempre, agli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Spero abbiano già il sostituto in mano, sarebbero dei fessi a farsi prendere per la gola per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Aphex (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani subito Drogba. Senza storie. Basta ridursi sempre all'ultimo minuto del mercato.


Esattamente.
Drogba, Balotelli, Osvaldo, chiunque; basta che non si lascino spennare come per Oliveira.

E se l'antennista se ne esce con i suoi supersaldi tiro giù tutti santi


----------



## yelle (3 Gennaio 2013)

felicità (mia) a parte, è giusto dire un grazie a questo ragazzo che la società ha contribuito a rovinare come campione. Gli auguro di trovare là in Brasiel ciò che non aveva più qui in Italia.


----------



## Vinz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mi immagino il Gallo che il 31 cerca di elemosinare un attaccante e tutti gli sparano prezzi pazzi, sapendo che abbiamo ricavato 15 milioni... ehhh ma quando il Milan entra nelle trattative, il prezzo si alza


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Che avete da lamentarvi?Lo sanno tutti che "il mercato si fa nell'ultima settimana" (cit.)


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Aspetterei a cantar vittoria, magari non passa le visite mediche



Wtf?


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba sarebbe un affare Nosense. Non è giovane e non costa poco.. E poi c'è ancora Robinho che difficilmente andra al Santos.


----------



## Aphex (3 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che avete da lamentarvi?Lo sanno tutti che "il mercato si fa nell'ultima settimana" (cit.)


I saldi 
I supersaldi 

Ah, pure se dovesse uscirsene con "Ci teniamo Robinho, siamo a posto così" lo sommergerei di insulti


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

attenzione che se robinho,come inizio a pensare,non parte, si rimane cosi!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Gennaio 2013)

Dispiace parecchio.. Se non fosse stato per i continui infortuni avrebbe sicuramente scritto un pezzo importante di storia nel Milan..
Speriamo El92 faccia tutto ciò che lui non ha potuto fare.
Buona fortuna Pato!


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che avete da lamentarvi?Lo sanno tutti che "il mercato si fa nell'ultima settimana" (cit.)



_"Dal 25 iniziano i saldi, dal 27 i supersaldi"_


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> attenzione che se robinho,come inizio a pensare,non parte, si rimane cosi!



All'attacco sicuramente, e andrebbe anche bene se Robinho si impegnasse, il problema è che, secondo me, rimaniamo così anche negli altri reparti...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ho un magone infinito


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Gennaio 2013)

Un po' di amaro in bocca rimane, che peccato.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> attenzione che se robinho,come inizio a pensare,non parte, si rimane cosi!



I 15 mln di Pato serviranno per costruire il santuario dedicato all'androide.

Lode a te o Ilvio!


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ho un magone infinito


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



Peggio


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Parlando seriamente,il calcio è così.La cessione era inevitabile.Spero si riprende e risolva tutti i problemi fisici.In bocca al lupo Alexandre.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (4 Gennaio 2013)

addo papero. indimenticabile il tuo esordio con gol al napoli e a tua doppiett nel derby scudetto.
non voglio fare l' iocrita però perche' devo ammettere che ti ho insultato un bel pò. comunque sia buona fortuna


----------



## Brain84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Umanamente mi dispiace perchè sento che il Milan ha una percentuale di colpe, anche se effettivamente non ha mai rovinato il fisico a nessuno, anzi tutt'altro..gli infortuni di quest'anno non sono nemmeno paragonabili a quelli dell'anno scorso..
Aveva e ha un talento cristallino ma sta di fatto che non basta solo quello, sopratutto in Europa. In Brasile saprà farsi amare perchè li le pressioni non sono comparabili alle nostre.

Buona fortuna

- - - Aggiornato - - -



dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> addo papero. indimenticabile il tuo esordio con gol al napoli e a tua doppiett nel derby scudetto.
> non voglio fare l' iocrita però perche' devo ammettere che ti ho insultato un bel pò. comunque sia buona fortuna



Ci metterei anche il gol al Barcellona


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente!!!!!! I senza palle come lui neanche ci dovrebbero arrivare a questi livelli! Arrendersi alle prime difficolta! Unico rammarico che son 15milioni a veronica lario.... al milan non va nulla


----------



## cris (4 Gennaio 2013)

Mi dispiace un sacco, potev tranquillamente diventar un fuoriclasse. Forse lo diventerà,ma in un altra squadra. Noi teniamoci pazzini


----------



## Nivre (4 Gennaio 2013)

Un po' mi dispiace, ma è giusto cosi. Un giocatore, che sul piano fisico era ormai diventato irrecuperabile.

Adesso sono curioso di vedere chi prendiamo. Balotelli non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao fenomeno.


----------



## DennyJersey (4 Gennaio 2013)

In fondo non può non dispiacere almeno un pò. Dalla mancata vendita dell'anno scorso però qualcosa si era rotto (oltre a lui ovviamente). Meglio per entrambi così. Ora però non si azzardino a dire:


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Un po' mi dispiace, ma è giusto cosi. Un giocatore, che sul piano fisico era ormai diventato irrecuperabile.
> 
> Adesso sono curioso di vedere chi prendiamo. Balotelli non mi dispiacerebbe



Balotelli E' da prendere, assolutamente.


----------



## sheva90 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ho sempre creduto che saresti diventato un fenomeno con la nostra maglia ma purtroppo sei stato solo un'illusione. Il gol al debutto col Napoli, la doppietta del Bernabeu, il gol dopo 30" nel derby scudetto e lo scatto bruciante al Camp Nou... preferisco ricordarti cosi...Ciao Pato.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ne hai combinate troppe caro mio.


----------



## Need4 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Papero...dispiace sempre quando un giocatore così se ne va senza aver mai potuto dare il massimo per il Milan.

Altrettanto vero che Pato ci ha messo del suo nell'arrivare a questo triste epilogo.

Buona fortuna


----------



## chicagousait (4 Gennaio 2013)

Occassione persa per entrambe le parti... il Milan non ha saputo valorizzare un giovane di prospettiva e lui beh lui si è perso strada facendo nelle paludi dei mille infortuni


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il comunicato intero è
> 
> _MILANO – Alexandre Pato saluta con queste parole il mondo Milan dopo il suo trasferimento al Corinthians:
> 
> ...



Peccato.
E' veramente un peccato che una delle cose migliori che ho letto da Pato sia stato il suo saluto.

Dispiace tantissimo perchè questo poteva tranquillamente essere un Cr7 o un Messi.


----------



## tequilad (4 Gennaio 2013)

Oltre alla vita privata della quale non parlerei mai (anche se alcune cose vere qui sono state dette) sono già 3 anni che il giocatore viene bocciato e quindi ne viene richiesta una cessione da parte dello staff medico in quanto ai ritmi italiani non può restare in attività duratura avendo su un muscolo di 16 cm circa 14 cm di lesione muscolare cicatrizzata (ovviamente al minimo movimento errato tutto salta in aria). La cessione era già pronta e impacchettata da tempo ma...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Mi dispiace ma alla fine è giusto così.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Oltre alla vita privata della quale non parlerei mai (anche se alcune cose vere qui sono state dette) sono già 3 anni che il giocatore viene bocciato e quindi ne viene richiesta una cessione da parte dello staff medico in quanto ai ritmi italiani non può restare in attività duratura avendo su un muscolo di 16 cm circa 14 cm di lesione muscolare cicatrizzata (ovviamente al minimo movimento errato tutto salta in aria). La cessione era già pronta e impacchettata da tempo ma...



Bisognerebbe però capire chi ha causato quei 14cm.

Son sicuro che Barbara vorrebbe qualcosa in più di 14cm


----------



## Francy (4 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Oltre alla vita privata della quale non parlerei mai (anche se alcune cose vere qui sono state dette) sono già 3 anni che il giocatore viene bocciato e quindi ne viene richiesta una cessione da parte dello staff medico in quanto ai ritmi italiani non può restare in attività duratura avendo su un muscolo di 16 cm circa 14 cm di lesione muscolare cicatrizzata (ovviamente al minimo movimento errato tutto salta in aria). La cessione era già pronta e impacchettata da tempo ma...



Una notizia del genere, fra l'altro, venne fuori dall'avvocato Buffa l'anno dello Scudetto. Lui diceva che al Milan sapevano che Pato aveva una tendenza a questo tipo di infortunio già poco dopo il suo arrivo.


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2013)

a barbara ci pensera drogba


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Gennaio 2013)

ciao ciao ex giocatore... 

se riuscissimo a prendere un attaccante entro il 9 (coppa italia) non mi dispiacerebbe, ma ci credo poco...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Gennaio 2013)

nonostante tutto, nonostante tutte le volte che mi hai fatto arrabbiare grazie di tutto buona fortuna alexandre


----------



## Doctore (4 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me il milan non ha responsabilita su pato.Perche di casi ''pato'' al milan quanti c e ne sono stati negli ultimi 20 anni?


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ovviamente dispiace tantissimo, non certo per la cessione, ma per quello che questo ragazzo sarebbe potuto essere per il nostro club. Un campione. Inutile andare a cercare le colpe, ce le hanno tutti quanti. Evidentemente il destino era segnato.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Barbara Berlusconi:"La cessione di Pato*? Non temo la distanza, siamo felici. Il suo ritorno in Brasile non ci spaventa".

P.S. Ma non dovrebbe parlare di Milan e di calcio? ^__^


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Io lo sostengo da oltre un anno, a loro della distanza non gliene frega niente, fanno un "lavoro" che ti da tanto tempo libero, i soldi non mancano.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi:"La cessione di Pato*? Non temo la distanza, siamo felici. Il suo ritorno in Brasile non ci spaventa".
> 
> P.S. Ma non dovrebbe parlare di Milan e di calcio? ^__^



Bé se giornalisti le fanno queste domande...certo lei poteva anche glissare con un no comment.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Una notizia del genere, fra l'altro, venne fuori dall'avvocato Buffa l'anno dello Scudetto. Lui diceva che al Milan sapevano che Pato aveva una tendenza a questo tipo di infortunio già poco dopo il suo arrivo.



Schiocchezza. Leonardo quando Pato è arrivato era con noi, avrebbe dovuto saperla questa cosa se fosse vera, quindi secondo te a distanza di anni e di mille mila infortuni lo vuole comprare a 28+7?


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi:"La cessione di Pato*? Non temo la distanza, siamo felici. Il suo ritorno in Brasile non ci spaventa".
> 
> P.S. Ma non dovrebbe parlare di Milan e di calcio? ^__^


La distanza con Parigi,invece,era troppa.


----------



## Snake (4 Gennaio 2013)

ah ma qui c'è ancora qualcuno convinto che sia stata la relazione con barbara a stoppare la cessione al PSG? Priceless


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah ma qui c'è ancora qualcuno convinto che sia stata la relazione con barbara a stoppare la cessione al PSG? Priceless


No,semplice battuta.Non di quelle tennistiche 
Comunque questa tua uscita mi ha infastidito abbastanza.


----------



## CrisRs (4 Gennaio 2013)

addio papero...mi sento malissimo...dispiace un sacco perchè mi farà malissimo vederti con un'altra maglia addosso...spero davvero che ti riprenda e mi auguro che se questo accada possa tornare da noi a riprendere quello che avevi iniziato nei primi 2 anni...avevi un qualcosa di straordinario...potevi addirittura superare nordhal...eri sulla buona strada...60 gol in 120 partite dai 17 ai 20 anni...pazzesco...mi mancherai...mi mancheranno i tuoi gol...ciao e buona fortuna...te la meriti...


----------



## Francy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Schiocchezza. Leonardo quando Pato è arrivato era con noi, avrebbe dovuto saperla questa cosa se fosse vera, quindi secondo te a distanza di anni e di mille mila infortuni lo vuole comprare a 28+7?



Non lo dico io, l'ha detto Buffa...


----------



## Snake (4 Gennaio 2013)

Buffa disse pure che tutto ebbe inizio da quella distorsione alla caviglia a Firenze....


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non lo dico io, l'ha detto Buffa...



Sciocchezza non riferito a te, a Buffa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2013)

dispiace che è finita così...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Gennaio 2013)

Il saluto alla squadra oggi a Milanello:


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Niang fa quasi paura nel video, cos'è un terrorista?!

Pato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Gennaio 2013)

niang vestito da befana  alla fine ho temuto che pato inciampasse nei pali


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Bé non si può dire che non fosse dispiaciuto.


----------



## Butcher (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dispiace tanto. All'inizio, quando arrivò, pensai di poter vedere un altro Pallone d'Oro al Milan...ahimè, è andata male, per tutti.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé non si può dire che non fosse dispiaciuto.



Beh diciamo che è naturale quando lasci un'ambiente che per tanti anni è stata casa tua, dove lasci anche persone alle quali sei legato. Ma la vita va sempre avanti.


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2013)

quando hanno spente le telecamere hanno aperto lo champagne.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

Bojan saluta Pato anche su twitter

Oggi parte una grande persona, un giocatore che ammiro tantissimo. In bocca al lupo, Ale! Un forte abbraccio!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Gennaio 2013)

Deve essere orribile lasciare un ambiente come quello di milanello, dispiace per lui, mi sarebbe piaciuto urlare ancora tante volte il suo nome, non è andata come tutti si aspettavano


----------



## The Ripper (4 Gennaio 2013)

Bravo Pato. Un addio bellissimo. Nessuno si è strappato i capelli per la sua cessione, ma un po' tutti in realtà abbiamo a cuore questo giocatore che abbiamo imparato a conoscere da quando era un ragazzino nemmeno maggiorenne.
Quindi in bocca al lupo... spero possa togliersi la soddisfazione di andare al Mondiale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Gennaio 2013)

mi e venuto il magone quando ho visto i saluti a pato  mi dispiace tanto anche se e stata la cosa migliore per tutti.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ovvio che dispiaccia che uno del suo potenziale lasci il Milan.
Avrebbe una tecnica pari a pochissimi altri ma è stato sfortunato e questo umanamente mi dispiace, ma da tifoso voglio vedere il Milan vincere sempre con calciatori convinti e integri mentalmente e fisicamente.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che è naturale quando lasci un'ambiente che per tanti anni è stata casa tua, dove lasci anche persone alle quali sei legato. Ma la vita va sempre avanti.



Certamente


----------



## Ghantz (5 Gennaio 2013)

Mi dispiace un casino che se ne sia andato, ma probabilmente per lui e per il Milan è meglio così,spero riesca a tornare quello di un tempo e togliersi la soddisfazione di andare al mondiale.
Good luck!


----------



## Bawert (5 Gennaio 2013)

Mi piange il cuore


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Oltre alla vita privata della quale non parlerei mai (anche se alcune cose vere qui sono state dette) sono già 3 anni che il giocatore viene bocciato e quindi ne viene richiesta una cessione da parte dello staff medico in quanto ai ritmi italiani non può restare in attività duratura avendo su un muscolo di 16 cm circa 14 cm di lesione muscolare cicatrizzata (ovviamente al minimo movimento errato tutto salta in aria). La cessione era già pronta e impacchettata da tempo ma...



Ci puoi dire di più?


----------

